# 1st Monday Night Raw of the "NEW ERA"



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*With Shane & Stephanie McMahon running the show and Roman Reigns still THE GUY *








The next PPV Extreme Rules is less than three weeks away and the Reigns/Styles/ Bullet Club/Usos angle continues on the program. I predict A fatal four way to be set up for the IC Title and Charlotte/Natalya will face again considering the screwy finish in their last encounter. So a continuation of the current running programs basically. 

I hope Enzo is alright after that scary accident. WWE should use this moment to not only highlight the risk these performers take every night, but I'd use the moment to put heat on the Vaudevillains demanding a title match with The New Day via their TKO victory at Payback. The Vaudevillians were the ones who showed the world that Enzo & Kass are actually 'sawft' and they will do the same to the champions. WWE probably won't work that angle to it's full potential though.


----------



## suplex_mike (Nov 10, 2009)

i wasnt expecting Vince to put Stephanie and Shane in Charge. Be interesting to see where this leads to.


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm not mad at any of the outcomes, and Payback was a good PPV, but they need to drop this 'new era' bullshit. A few NXT call-ups doesn't equal a 'new era'.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

New Era

:ha
:HA
:ha

*New..*

:kobelol:Rollins
:loweringangle


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

"New Era"

:reneelel


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

When did all this "new era" shit start?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Second verse, same as the first. Gonna check this out for the fresh new product they are creating. :eyeroll


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

RyanPelley said:


> When did all this "new era" shit start?


The "New Era" started tonight with WWE Payback :shane2


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

"Divas Revolution"

"New Era"

I love how they continue having to repeat this shit ad nauseam because they know their actions will never speak for themselves. Pure propaganda without any substance.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This thread title:


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

It well be a New Era when Vince F offs lol.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Will Kevin Owens even be on the show?


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Calling my shot:

Baron corbin beats ziggler

Maybe
Big cass over the guy who hurt enzo


----------



## Hatsune Miku (Dec 11, 2014)

It's not a good era. It's not a bad era. ITS THE NEW ERA!

*crickets*


...I'll show myself out.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Kemba said:


> Will Kevin Owens even be on the show?


He'll likely continue the IC feud with Miz, Cesaro and Zahn.


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

it's the era that will last 3 weeks until ER then it'll be over


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

I'm so not interested in a weekly power struggle between Steph and Shane. Steph is great on the mic in terms of delivery and getting heat but I'm so damn sick of her redundant power trip promos where she gets to shoot on everyone just to get herself over. Is the heat she gets for herself worth demoralizing the fans and dressing down whatever talent she targets? Not in my opinion.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

New Era = Sandow returning?

If not, I don't care.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm tired of Owens in the IC picture.

This Owens vs Zayn is annoying right now.

Miz needs to stay as champion.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

First time in four years a PPV was on and I completely forgot.
Fuck those muppets.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

If this is a "new era" then I want to see a new titantron, new logo, new theme music, and please bring back the red ropes.


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

A new era? :lol please bring back ceena and orton asap please.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

Its still gonna be 20 minute opening to Raws involving the McMahons.

New era? Maybe if it was the year 2000! :Rollins


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

There is no new era until Vince McMahon retires


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

I'm over Shane. Over the ''What's up *insert city name here*. Ego is just as big as the rest of his families. 

The whole Taker angle was a fucking debacle, from the lack of logic, to the way Shane was fearless and didn't take a backward step, to the way he had his kids come out with during his entrance, to his jump off the cell. His whole return has been self serving.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Looking at ratings, a new era already begun.


----------



## Reotor (Jan 8, 2016)

Just remember to use the hash tag #NewEra 

Its the greatest new era in sports entertainment Maggle!:jbl

Some people say, and i agree, that the Bella twins are the ones who started the New Era.:cole


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

I'll be honest, this is the most I've been invested in the WWE in about a decade. Kudos to WWE.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This new era feels like a rerun to me. Crowd should be interesting tonight.


----------



## GNR4LIFE (Dec 27, 2012)

Reotor said:


> Just remember to use the hash tag #NewEra
> 
> Its the greatest new era in sports entertainment Maggle!:jbl
> 
> Some people say, and i agree, that the Bella twins are the ones who started the New Era.:cole


You say it in jest, but its quite possible they promote that hashtag.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

#NewError 

Shane/Steph power struggle means I'm steering well clear of this one. About as enticing as a shit sandwich.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I've said it before but new superstars being on the roster and new feuds doesn't constitute a new era. It's a shame the WWE feels this is all it takes. 

We will still have the same titantron and stage set up that was involved in the previous era. We will still get the same intro music, the same boring white ropes, the same commentary team without even willing to experiment (like they did during the Attitude Era when they were switching between Cornette, Kelly, JR, King, Cole etc) so no, it will just be the same old format they have been using for years.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

The last thing I wanted was for both Shane and Steph to control RAW... and they did that anyways. I'm guessing they want this to lead to a Shane vs HHH match at Summerslam.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Owens needs to move to the WHC picture.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm just going to leave this here.










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/726956799820091393


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Same shit different day. 

Although I'll still catch up on the highlights on YouTube in the morning. Only thing that interests me at the moment is Gallows and Anderson.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Save us Orton :damnyou


----------



## HereComesTrouble (Jan 10, 2014)

If they really wanted to make it feel like a "New Era" then they would change the RAW stage, theme, intro, and the tag titles. At least that would be a start.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

SDWarrior said:


> Owens needs to move to the WHC picture.


It made little sense that last night he would demand to get mixed up in the IC shuffle and no doubt get lost in that mix for quite a while.

Seemed inconsistent with his character


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

:reneelel NEW ERA :reneelel

Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

THE LEADER OF THE NEW ERA


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

A-C-P said:


> :reneelel NEW ERA :reneelel
> 
> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


This never gets old 

In prepartion for the new era I must propose that things be stepped up a notch though:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DoubtGin said:


> THE LEADER OF THE NEW ERA


The leader of the lowest rated Era of all time.

:mark:


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

Everytime I hear "New Era" I can't help but think New Generation. I suppose we survived that to get to something infinitely stronger, so I'm all for the change, and last night's PPV was a solid way forward. Actually, recent Raw's haven't been so bad. 

Interested to see what happens this week with Shane / Steph, and interested in the potential of the rematch between Reigns / AJ at Extreme Rules. I'm not expecting anything huge, and nor expecting many changes going into ER, but it's certainly been more enjoyable lately.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Antetokounmpo said:


> I'm not mad at any of the outcomes, and Payback was a good PPV, but they need to drop this 'new era' bullshit. *A few NXT call-ups doesn't equal a 'new era'*.


Especially when the McMahon's are still front-and-center of everything. Just the same old shit with a few new names.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Doc said:


> Same shit different day.
> 
> Although I'll still catch up on the highlights on YouTube in the morning. Only thing that interests me at the moment is Gallows and Anderson.


I don't think they're all that great. They're OK, but nothing extraordinary. I honestly believe Vince only took them because the Bullet Club was getting hot in ROH.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> :reneelel NEW ERA :reneelel
> 
> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> THE LEADER OF THE NEW ERA


Vince just came


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"A New Era" starts with the same old sorry-ass power struggle we've had for years. Unless the moment Shane & Steph enter the ring a landmine goes off and wipes them off the face of the earth there's nothing new about this.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

WWE.com edited that sign :lmao

it originally said "when it Reigns it bores"


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

One might say we're looking at another 'revolution'


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

@A-C-P @Daemon_Rising @Hawkke & EVERYONE-ELSE trying to watch RAW for the "New Era" gif guide below on how 2........

#NewErasameSHIT #REIGNS-A-MANIA #WWELogic


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel (Dec 29, 2010)

Considering that this week's RAW is in St. Louis, don't be surprised to see a PPV announcement for St. Louis this year. As for which PPV, my money is on _Hell In A Cell_.


----------



## 1littlg8 (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm kind of interested to where this will lead with both Shane and Steph controlling Raw.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

They put on a great show last night. And I've neen able to find a lot to enjoy on raw lately. They have my attention at the moment so hopefully they come through tonight. I know this whole New Era thing is a on going joke but it does feel fresher to me.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

DoubtGin said:


> WWE.com edited that sign :lmao
> 
> it originally said "when it Reigns it bores"


Did they really edit that...thats just sad.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Frost99 said:


> @A-C-P @Daemon_Rising @Hawkke & EVERYONE-ELSE trying to watch RAW for the "New Era" gif guide below on how 2........
> 
> #NewErasameSHIT #REIGNS-A-MANIA #WWELogic


I laughed pretty hard at the part where Homer screamed and ran through the fence. :lol

But yeah, NBA and NHL playoff games tonight, so this show and "New Era" can shove it.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

I believe that...


...This new era will be the same as the last one.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

1littlg8 said:


> I'm kind of interested to where this will lead with both Shane and Steph controlling Raw.


I see them going back and forth on the final say and getting into arguments. Obviously Shane will favor the faces and Stephanie the heels.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

New Era.... of Bullshit. :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

This is a new era?
Same as the old era..


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

The Ratings for this show are going to disastrous for a post PPV-Raw.


----------



## Saved_masses (Jan 26, 2014)

we just came off the back of a The Usos being involved in a PPV main event, I'm not sure how much lower they can sink.


----------



## Believe That (Aug 19, 2014)

It's really annoying reading nothing but people bitching and moaning comments in this whole thread instead of actually talking about Wrestling itself


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

Not sure why any of you are still watching the product... The masochism is strong in this community...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Its a new era yet they repeat something from 1997 in the women's match. Da fuck. RAW will continue to be terrible TV nothing is changing and I am glad everyone gets that.*


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

This would be a great promo theme for Roman


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

I am going to start watching at 1030 so I should be caught up to the live action by 1055. If they didn't invent TV fast forward buttons, I would never watch any more.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The WWE is full corporate bullshit now... Everything is branding. Well, at least this branding is right. It is a new era of shit ratings. Hopefully they get no PPV bump tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is this in Chicago again?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

THE SHIV said:


> Is this in Chicago again?


St Louis baby


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Just please WWE, give us something different. In Before same old shit.


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm actually tempted to give in and watch tonight. But my brain is telling me it will be a waste of time.....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Simply Flawless said:


> St Louis baby


Is Orton cleared? The crowd would eat that up.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

THE SHIV said:


> Is Orton cleared? The crowd would eat that up.


:maury

This Raw just needs him to show up give no fucks and just RKO everyone and leave


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

Kabraxal said:


> The WWE is full corporate bullshit now... Everything is branding. Well, at least this branding is right. It is a new era of shit ratings. Hopefully they get no PPV bump tonight.



They will probably get an opening hour bump, but it will probably drop off hard after that.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

In before the fuckery


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Oh the suspense is killing me. How shall Vince make this Solomonic decision and decide who rules Bartertown/run RAW? It's time for the brand split.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TheRockPwnsAll said:


> I'm actually tempted to give in and watch tonight. But my brain is telling me it will be a waste of time.....


Then listen to your brain


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Rocketmansid said:


> 1littlg8 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm kind of interested to where this will lead with both Shane and Steph controlling Raw.
> ...


MIND BLOWN!!!

Falconarrow, is that you????


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

WWE needs to just continue the good momentum of the last month.

I just beg them to not ram this “New Era” thing down our throats, which I know they will. Why did the Divas Revolution get off to such a bad start? Because they constantly rammed that buzz term down our throats, setting such lofty expectations, and then they fail to deliver. Just do what you’ve been doing the past month and keep building and you’ll be fine.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm sure they'll have fake cheers in their video recap of Reigns winning.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

I like how at the end of Payback they credited Reigns to ushering in this New Era.

That was a nice slap in the balls.


----------



## Sharpshootah (Oct 17, 2006)

Looking forward to this Raw actually.... Hope they keep it going from last night


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

So this is just called the "New Era" any specific era or just "New Era"? Also what have WWE doen to warrent a new era, is anything changing?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So WWE, we have a 'New Era'. Does that mean that's the end of the 'Roman Empire' era? No? So you're saying we have 2 overlapping eras? 

So you just want to stop your bullshit and focus on writing a good show to boost your ratings instead of holding onto your Roman while the ship sinks.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

If they can do proper shit with the IC title division. It's time to work on the US title division.

You have...

Sheamus

Apollo

Swagger

Rusev

and 

Rio all available.

Have em all battle for a shot, and organize feuds/rivalries with the bunch. I can be just as hype as the IC title division, if they put in work.

This could all work better with brand split as well.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

RyanPelley said:


> When did all this "new era" shit start?


Earlier this year, is when I first heard it.

I think the official date was after Reigns won at WM32.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> :reneelel NEW ERA :reneelel
> 
> Time to start getting ready for Raw:


NEW ERA. :reneelel


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

New Era, my ass. Might as well rename WWE the McMahon show, as Stephanie has been the central player going on three years now.

That said, the roster put in solid work at Payback last night, with a stronger overall card than Wrestlemania. Amazing what investing just a little more time on story line and characterization can do for the show.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

I hope they do something interesting with this Shane and Stephanie storyline. Actually have them at odds trying to one up each other to impress Vince. Have Shane do a lot of favors for the faces while Stephanie the heels, and of course they have neutral grounds at times between both sides.


----------



## Romans Empire (Nov 19, 2015)

I was happy with the payback ending now lets just hope Roman comes out with the title around his waist this time. I have waited 29 days for this.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Romans Empire said:


> I was happy with the payback ending now lets just hope Roman comes out with the title around his waist this time. I have waited 29 days for this.


Hello, Romans Hope you get your wish tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Havent watched RAW since Feb.08. Got my Survival kit ready. Had to break out the hard stuff @A-C-P


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I really wish Roman would get a different theme. While the Shield's theme and his are practically the same, his version is more crisp and clean. By that I mean it's not as heavy as the Shield's was. It's dialed back some. He needs some heavy metal.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

deanambroselover said:


> In before the fuckery


The


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

nWoWolfpac98 said:


> I really wish Roman would get a different theme. While the Shield's theme and his are practically the same, his version is more crisp and clean. By that I mean it's not as heavy as the Shield's was. It's dialed back some. He needs some heavy metal.


They should go with this


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

E


ellthom said:


> So this is just called the "New Era" any specific era or just "New Era"? Also what have WWE doen to warrent a new era, is anything changing?


Era is just marketing speak for "we are building around ________". They are telling the world reigns is now face of company not cena.

There was no real difference between may and june 2002 yet WWE proclaimed it the ruthless aggression era..interestingly enough one week after Austin walked out on the company. Ruthless aggression in simple speak equalled "we are moving on from Austin and no longer building around him"


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Hyped for this show. AJ main event run is still truckin', baby!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> The


You should trademark that.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THE SHIV said:


> You should trademark that.


I know right lol

I wish I had that as a GIF. wonder if i could ever find that video of Vince


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm watching Raw. My weekly reminder that I've failed at life. fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm intrigued to see where they go with Dean Ambrose tonight, especially if the rumours about Chris Jericho leaving are true. I hope Dean's not left directionless yet again.

I'm also glad Shane is still in charge, even if it's with Steph jointly, lol.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Let the WWE fuckery begin


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Playing HearthStone cus' this Raw will probably disappoint.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

It's about that time again.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A new era. Yay!!! I'm so excited!!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:kobefacepalm The McMahons are the top stars.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

We should have a title change tonight. Get this 'new era' of a start with something surprising.


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

I love this show no matter how terrible it gets


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Radically Change! :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck the Usos


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Get ready for that piped in pop for last night.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What a radical change! :lmao


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So they are going to try to one up each other tonight

hope we don't get a lot of Dusty finishes


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Rather see Heyman in this storyline too. Give him power.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

This fuckin McMahon soap opera stuff urrrrrgh.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

"How will this McMahon struggle play out?"

Like all the others discount announcer guy.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The boring era begins


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Where's the decision for a new theme song


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

New Era and a New Raw Opening Theme :mark:

Oh...same ole shit.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

The start of the "new era" has the same titantron, logo, music, etc.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I wish/hope they use Enzo as like a manager-type thing until he gets better. I don't wanna wait to hear him run his mouth!


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

It's unsettling how different this era has been so far


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

New Era, my ass.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

THE SHIV said:


> What a radical change! :lmao


And Shane's idea for an EXTREME RULES match at EXTREME RULES? Genius.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

What is the name of this supposedly new era?? And shouldn't it happen organically?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Starting off with Steph.... fpalm


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

birthday_massacre said:


> So they are going to try to one up each other tonight
> 
> hope we don't get a lot of Dusty finishes


If it was actually a new era we'd get clean finishes up and down the card.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

New Era 20 minute opening promo! :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If AJ couldn't pin Roman with all the fuckery, how will he do it at ER?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

1st Monday Night RAW of the New Era will probably be the same ol' shit. At least it's a taste I'm used to.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

"New Era"

NOTHING HAS FUCKING CHANGED at least do something different to try and hide your bullshit wwe.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Wow... that skirt = yum!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Steph looks nicer than usual IMO :yum:


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

New era steph comes out. Take my money!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Best to keep the bottle flowing all night!


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Queen is. Time to bow the fuck down.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

NEW ERA? A McMahon promo opens RAW.:bryanlol


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Steph fuck me until my heart explode


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

McMahons Damn it! No one is bigger draws motherfuckers! Look at our muscles damn it! :vince3


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"RESPECK TREE:16"


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

I can feel my soul whithering away when I watch Steph and Shane make their entrances. They're both such dorks, and you can tell through the lens of the show that they're "cool". This is the stuff that keeps non-fans from watching.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

New Era and the McMahon's are already dominating the airwaves.

:ha


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Bring back Nikki . #sameoldboobs


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Couldn't they at least make an actual RAW set for this "supposed" new era?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

So nothing has changed. Instead of a HHH and Steph 20 minute promo to open we get Shane and Steph to open UGH


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Monday Night McMahon Melodrama* featuring the RAW performers.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

The irony of abusing entertainment word without having a product that entertains


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

BAH GAWD IT'S A SHOPPING BAG FILLED WITH AIDS INFECTED SPIDERS


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

TheLooseCanon said:


> New Era 20 minute opening promo! :mark:


And with steph as well, I'm not sure how I'll adapt to all this new.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> So nothing has changed. Instead of a HHH and Steph 20 minute promo to open we get Shane and Steph to open UGH


Indeed. And one has to wonder why HHH has been silent in all of this.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Steph is acting suspiciously weird towards her brother :ambrose4


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

McMahon Night RAW!!!! :vince2


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Can the Mcmahons fuck off call up Regal so we can have a decent GM.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

McMahon = Narcissism


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Steph looks 15 years younger with her hair back.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you based KO


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Less than 200 people in this thread for the very start of the New Era.

:ha


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

KO should run RAW


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Can KO please go on commentary again. Seriously glorious stuff last night.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Finally we got an active performer on the screen. You know the guys who actually people pay to see!!!!????


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Thank you KO, KO should be the new commentator :grin2:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Here's an idea: CANCEL RAW!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Owens is the MVP of this shit.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Less than 200 people in this thread for the very start of the New Era.
> 
> :ha


Probably due to NBA playoffs.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I did not watch Payback last night (wasn't home), did Vince ever explain why he choose Shane after what happened before and after WrestleMania? Or did they just skip over all that stuff?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

DeeGuy said:


> Can KO please go on commentary again. Seriously glorious stuff last night.


Yeah, someone has to be there to torment Cole.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

KO's love for the IC title is great. He held it, so it's automatically the biggest deal to him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

birthday_massacre said:


> Probably due to NBA playoffs.


And the overall state of WWE after last night failed to deliver a homerun. Huge missed opportunity.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Wrestling is just cursed to forever have bookers that make it all about them.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Joseph92 said:


> I did not watch Payback last night (wasn't home), did Vince ever explain why he choose Shane after what happened before and after WrestleMania? Or did they just skip over all that stuff?


He said Shane was classy in coming out to thank the fans after Mania, and that Shane upstaged him by doing that, so it was kind of like a "fair play" deal.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh no here comes the boring male stripper


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

KO still only wants the IC title?


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

Cesaro walks like a doofus.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Is that a,new. Gimmick for Cesaro?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> I did not watch Payback last night (wasn't home), did Vince ever explain why he choose Shane after what happened before and after WrestleMania? Or did they just skip over all that stuff?


Vince basically just said that he respected that Shane came out the next night to say goodbye after WM and when he saw that Shane was really supported by the fans, he let him stay.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Man I _really_ want to like Owens, but I can't get over his voice and accent. It's INTERCONTINENTAL...not Interconnel.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

That's right. Brown-nose the Goddess KO.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

3ku1 said:


> Is that a,new. Gimmick for Cesaro?


He's basically James Bond it's pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Shut up with this new era crap, nothing has changed


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol, fuck off Cesaro.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It makes no sense that Owens has to fight for his rematch.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Cesaro can't connect. Bs!!! #PushCesaro


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

People who hate Reigns...think Cesaro should be in his position???


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This is the match I want to see: Cesaro/KO. :mark:


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

They should totally rename Cesaro as The Cesaro, kind of a combination of The Brian Kendrick, The Rock, and The Jesus.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Why does Owens have to fight for a rematch? lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

And here's to our first DQ finish of the night.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

the cesaro


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

I hate that creepy way Cesaro takes of hes clothes


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Owens should sue for breach of contract.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If they wanted a new era we should have Mauro Ranallo and Corey Graves should be doing Raw.

why does Owens have to fight again for his rematch that he is owed.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well we'll get a good match until the finish. The Shane & Steph parts were dire though.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Less than 200 people in this thread for the very start of the New Era.
> 
> :ha


I'm here for 4 things

My weekly infusion of Bex :becky

Barefoot Lana :lana3

The lovely Natalya

and a decent match involving either Sami Zayn, AJ Styles, Cesaro or a combination of the 3.

Anything beyond that is just a bonus.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

THE SHIV said:


> Here's an idea: CANCEL RAW!!!


But...but...longest running weekly episodic show in history DAMMIT!!


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

DJHJR86 said:


> People who hate Reigns...think Cesaro should be in his position???


He's 100x more talented, so why not?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm guessing Stephanie will add someone to the match later to one up Shane.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

They did Cesaro-Owens for the N1 contender a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lol,he should be angry at Sami as KO pointed out and now he has to fight for his rematch that sami will interrupt 

:ha 

who writes this?


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Hey the new era 20 minute opening promo had active wrestlers talking.

Kinda new?


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Owens was kinda crashing out there, but luckily they send in Cesaro so he'd look better by comparison


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> It makes no sense that Owens has to fight for his rematch.


Stop trying to make sense of their ill conceived nonsense. You'll lose your mind.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> If they wanted a new era we should have Mauro Ranallo and Corey Graves should be doing Raw.


Graves yes. Ranallo? Too soon. He showed his inexperience in calling the pre-show matches last night. Some botches.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

Let's face it, the IC division is a lot more interesting than the main event scene.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Cesaro's swag is off the charts.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why would anybody with an ounce of talent kayfabe his ass to the ring to interrupt the McMahons for a jobber title match?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THE SHIV said:


> Stop trying to make sense of their ill conceived nonsense. You'll lose your mind.


but but but its a new era


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Didn't Cesaro and Owens already have this match for a shot at the IC title 2 weeks after WM?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It might not make any sense that KO has to fight for his rematch.. But, at least we get to see Cesaro and KO again :mark:


----------



## ironyman (Mar 27, 2013)

Just let Steph do her thing and bring HHH back to beat his ass. Shane sucks and is a wet blanket.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

mansofa said:


> Let's face it, the IC division is a lot more interesting than the main event scene.


It doesn't help that the outcome of the IC championship matches are far less predictable than reignswinslol.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> It makes no sense that Owens has to fight for his rematch.


its the new era

where we restart a match if we dont like the result

where we force someone to earn again what they already earned

where in two weeks we'll be wondering why everyone is already sick of this shit


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

How is KO a heel again? He constantly tells the truth and gets fucked over.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> They did Cesaro-Owens for the N1 contender a couple of weeks ago.


You're right. I was gonna say this match seems very familiar. Repeating matches with the same exact stakes from just two weeks ago.

fpalm


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

DJHJR86 said:


> Graves yes. Ranallo? Too soon. He showed his inexperience in calling the pre-show matches last night. Some botches.


Bro, :cole makes up names for wrestling moves every match.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

KO: "I'm owed an IC title rematch"

Shane: "Valid point.....number one contenders match"

lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DJHJR86 said:


> Graves yes. Ranallo? Too soon. He showed his inexperience in calling the pre-show matches last night. Some botches.


He is still way better than Cole, JBL and whats his name combined.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

I don't know about anyone else but this sibling rivalry is already boring the fuck out of me.

I like how HHH had sense and stayed away from this shitty angle :trips2


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Guarantee boring Zayn will interfere


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Bro, :cole makes up names for wrestling moves every match.


Bro, I hate him. Ranallo is not much better currently. 

:jr spoiled me.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok Cesaro, do like 2 or 3 of those uppercuts, then the sweet dropkick. 15 uppercuts in a row is dumb no matter how good they look.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Boring. No reason to hear the garbage Miz, no reason for Owens to be in a mid-card title picture when he's easily the best healthy talent they have. Just useless all around.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Cesaro's a fucking force of nature.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

the sad thing is this should be a WWE title match not a #1 contenders match for the IC title

this match could headline WM


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> He is still way better than Cole, JBL and whats his name combined.



Whats his name being the fucking worst. At least the two other doofuses can manage to show a tiny bit of personality, even if it's through their incredibly bad announcing.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Mra22 said:


> Guarantee boring Zayn will interfere


Boring? Dude was in the #1 and #2 MOTYC for 2016 and it's only May.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

this is why cesaro doesnt get pushed higher, my friends. his offense is total comedy. a dozen uppcuts back and forth, the giant swing - its too silly to have in the main event.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Its Reigns v Cesaro for the ic title!!! Hold on its not an Alternate reality haha. Fml


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd gives no fucks already.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

With Shame and Steph in charge does anyone think there will be a brand split in the future because they (Steph and Shane) can't get along?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The Miz is awful, not suer why people see in him


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Only Miz could make me laugh at that shit


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Crowd gives no fucks already.


Do we anyway ?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cesaro is soooo fucking strong.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I still hate that the wrestlers don't yearn for the top title. Why would Owens settle for the silver, when there's gold to be had?


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Meanwhile on the NBA Playoffs they're taking 5 minutes to review an accidental elbow.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> the sad thing is this should be a WWE title match not a #1 contenders match for the IC title
> 
> this match could headline WM


Owens vs Cesaro could be a legit ME match, but it's funny how the same idea can be a boring waste of time all because of how it's booked. 

I give no fucks about this match currently.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"That could be it".. SHUT UP BRYON.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

manstis1804 said:


> Meanwhile on the NBA Playoffs they're taking 5 minutes to review an accidental elbow.


That's the NBA for ya'.

:heyman6


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cesaro is stronk. :sodone


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Cesaro is insanely athletic!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THE SHIV said:


> I still hate that the wrestlers don't yearn for the top title. Why would Owens settle for the silver, when there's gold to be had?


because het wWE bookers are awful


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

all in all... said:


> this is why cesaro doesnt get pushed higher, my friends. his offense is total comedy. a dozen uppcuts back and forth, the giant swing - its too silly to have in the main event.


The Swing is over, but he rarely does it as it usually gets countered. You're right though, it's a goofy move.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

THE SHIV said:


> I still hate that the wrestlers don't yearn for the top title. Why would Owens settle for the silver, when there's gold to be had?


Well he was due a rematch so try to get what you're owed. Of course he wants the world title but if you get a chance at something else that'll get you more money you take it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Owens vs Cesaro could be a legit ME match, but it's funny how the same idea can be a boring waste of time all because of how it's booked.
> 
> I give no fucks about this match currently.


Its because we saw the same match just a week or two ago for the same stipulation.


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

lmao. Cesaro vs Owens could main event WM. This is why the internet shouldn't book. KO can be in and around the ME scene, Cesaro has the athleticism (but not much else) to maybe be there, but neither of them is a STAR.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> The Miz is awful, not suer why people see in him


I don't think he's the worst, but he shouldn't be IC champ right now. It's not about the title, it's about Miz's ego and his hot wife. Ryder should have turned heel after WM by saying he did it himself after everyone gave up on him, and he's gonna prove he's a real champ. He's be way better than Miz is right now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> The Miz is awful, not suer why people see in him


I see nothing in him, but I do see a bit of myself in Maryse. :curry2


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

.........i miss :rollins


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Most of your guys calling Kevin Owen this era Tank Abbott , Here a Tank Gif as a tribute


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Wrestling Dave said:


> lmao. Cesaro vs Owens could main event WM. This is why the internet shouldn't book. KO can be in and around the ME scene, Cesaro has the athleticism (but not much else) to maybe be there, but neither of them is a STAR.


If the internet booked back in the day, Hulk Hogan would lose to Mikey Whipwreck in a 5 minute spot fest.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

There's not a fucking star on the roster currently.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Wrestling Dave said:


> lmao. Cesaro vs Owens could main event WM. This is why the internet shouldn't book. KO can be in and around the ME scene, Cesaro has the athleticism (but not much else) to maybe be there, but neither of them is a STAR.


Owens as a babyface could be a STAR. They should honestly keep Lesnar strong until babyface KO beats him. Like in 2 years.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Chad Allen said:


> .........i miss :rollins


WWE should save his return till after Cena, Orton and Neville's.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

manstis1804 said:


> Owens as a babyface could be a STAR. They should honestly keep Lesnar strong until babyface KO beats him. Like in 2 years.


This should never happen.


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Byron getting shit on by the Miz. What a sad life.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> I don't think he's the worst, but he shouldn't be IC champ right now. It's not about the title, it's about Miz's ego and his hot wife. Ryder should have turned heel after WM by saying he did it himself after everyone gave up on him, and he's gonna prove he's a real champ. He's be way better than Miz is right now.


I mean his commentary. Its so annoying. And Owens never should have dropped the title. If he was going to it should have been to Zayn last night.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> because het wWE bookers are awful


Then people complain that the US/IC titles are irrelevant but complain when guys are yearning for one.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Wrestling Dave said:


> lmao. Cesaro vs Owens could main event WM. This is why the internet shouldn't book. KO can be in and around the ME scene, Cesaro has the athleticism (but not much else) to maybe be there, but neither of them is a STAR.


This is objectively wrong.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Off topic but WWE Europshop has a buy one get one free deal until 6am UK time today. 

Ordered the new AJ t-shirt plus the new finn balor one for £22.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

For me The Miz is like the band U2

I might enjoy them sometimes but it's not easy to defend them.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SpeedStick said:


> Most of your guys calling Kevin Owen this era Tank Abbott , Here a Tank Gif as a tribute


Who the hell said that?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Did Cesaro just high five Eden?

Give this guy every belt.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Beatles123 said:


> Wrestling Dave said:
> 
> 
> > lmao. Cesaro vs Owens could main event WM. This is why the internet shouldn't book. KO can be in and around the ME scene, Cesaro has the athleticism (but not much else) to maybe be there, but neither of them is a STAR.
> ...


He couldnt have said anything more wrong.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

DJHJR86 said:


> If the internet booked back in the day, Hulk Hogan would lose to Mikey Whipwreck in a 5 minute spot fest.


If the internet booked back in the day, guys like Rude and Mr Perfect would have been WWF champion


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Well that wasn't predictable or anything...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Welp. That was nice and meaningless.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Cesaro uppercutting Miz. :lmao


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Eden thought Cesaro was trying to high five her and got left hanging :lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Wrestling Dave said:


> This is why *the internet shouldn't book*.





DJHJR86 said:


> If *the internet booked *back in the day


:heston Ya'll living in some alternate Ghost in the Shell reality or something?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is that tape on Cesaro's shoulder? My eyesight is poor , but it looks like swastikas from a distance.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

DJHJR86 said:


> This should never happen.


Dude's a modern day badass version of Dusty Rhodes waiting to happen.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

When did Cesaro turn into a spot monkey?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Tag match coming up!


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

lol KO is the best


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

Sami Zayn is basically the sore loser in this whole situation.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I hate how the fucking camera zooms in on every punch. Like stop that shit.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No one cares about jobber Zayn. Fuck off with this 4-way IC shit. Put Owens in the main event.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> There's not a fucking star on the roster currently.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Sami the next D-Bry!


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Go home Sami. And take your stupid hat with you.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Miz should win this feud. The other 3 are all angry and grr this business mah title. But The Miz? He has the power of love on his side.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Cesaro/Zayn vs Miz/Owens for the smackdown main event this week?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WWE is going to make Zayn the new Daniel Bryan


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Solf said:


>


I said currently. :rollins


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

who's got the worst voice? Maryse, steph or nikki?


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

I marked for a second...thought Tom Bergeron was coming out for the save.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The IC scene is way hotter than the US title.


----------



## almostfamous (May 18, 2009)

wkc_23 said:


> I hate how the fucking camera zooms in on every punch. Like stop that shit.


Seriously. It's impossible to tell what the fuck is going on.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Miz will somehow retain the IC title in this 4 way.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Lol at the ass holes saying the crowd didn't care about this or that you're bored.

Perfect segment! :mark:


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

The lunatic cringe


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

IC title scene is looking good!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Another jobber segment. :ambrose4

And more Steph promos. :heston :heston


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> I hate how the fucking camera zooms in on every punch. Like stop that shit.


Its why bucky needs to go


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Natecore said:


> Lol at the ass holes saying the crowd didn't care about this or that you're bored.
> 
> Perfect segment! :mark:


Up until the very end they didn't.


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

WM according to you fools:

KO vs Cesaro
AJ vs Zayn
Rollins vs Ambrose
Sasha vs Charlotte


Zero charisma. Zero star power. "but they can wrestle rly well". Guess what, good wrestling is not a draw, if it was, the ratings wouldn't be steadily declining.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

First question Dean should ask:

"Why the fuck won't you go away?!"


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So now we get more STEPH??????????????? fpalm


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Remember when people said Zayn wouldn't get over?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Ambrose and Steph with that chemistry.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Serious question: What is the shoulder tape Cesaro wears? Is it functional? Is it like a protection thing?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

frankthetank91 said:


> Boring? Dude was in the #1 and #2 MOTYC for 2016 and it's only May.


Yes very boring and his theme song is embarrassing


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Steph :yum:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Who the hell said that?


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

A lot of people complaining about just about everything in this thread. 

Let's be real: This intercontinental title feud has been awesome. 4 Excellent wrestlers that the fans enjoy. The massive heel in the Miz, filled with rising stars, just absolute greatness.

Reminds of 1997/8 when HHH / Rock / Shamrock / Owen Heart were fighting over the IC title. 

Let's continue to see this consistency with a focus on the intercontinental title, make it mean something.

As much as I'd love for Zayn / Owens to be main eventing and going for the main title, right now, these feuds are too good, milk them, make the IC title mean something. It's great. 

Now this whole McMahon thing on the other hand... meh...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

More McMahon promo time? *GENIUS!!!* :vince5


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hope this New Era RAW gets the lowest ratings of all time. :vince$


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

that gold looks nice on Zayn


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Renee better watch out. The CEO's daughter is thirsty.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Natecore said:


> Ambrose and Steph with that porn chemistry.


:trips7


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Stephanie all over the show ALREADY.

:ha


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Serious question: What is the shoulder tape Cesaro wears? Is it functional? Is it like a protection thing?


It keeps the shoulder in place so it wont dislocate.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> :heston Ya'll living in some alternate Ghost in the Shell reality or something?


Is Scarlett Johannsson there?

Cause I'd go.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Natecore said:


> Ambrose and Steph with that chemistry.


Yep......meaning terrible acting from both.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Hoping there's a Sandow appearance tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Serious question: What is the shoulder tape Cesaro wears? Is it functional? Is it like a protection thing?


It's kinesiology tape, I believe. https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...c_tape&usg=AFQjCNHp3RSNaMK0qQaz4flYVx3DNOjbpg


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Dean gonna master Steph´s titties ? :lmao


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

Onyx said:


> Hoping there's a Sandow appearance tonight.


:ha


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

So this is the first Raw I've seen in ages and the only thing I've really noticed is how slow this thread moves nowadays lel


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Who was she referring to when she said Mitch?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Is Scarlett Johannsson there?


That's racist. It's a Japanese movie, no whitewashing. :wink2:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Solf said:


>


:swanson


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Serious question: What is the shoulder tape Cesaro wears? Is it functional? Is it like a protection thing?


It's used to take the pressure and swelling off injured muscles hence why he uppercutted with his other arm. Only a matter of time before he tears his other rotator cuff. :lol


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

Another major negative I have with the product... WTF is up with naming a PPV after a match type. Seriously.

"Hell in a Cell"
"Extreme Rules"
"TLC"

Talk about putting out a product that is boringly consistent.

I don't need 8 extreme rules matches because the PPV is called extreme rules. Especially in an era where wwe won't let any blood/violence occur. Give me one great extreme rules match. 

Blah, hate PPV titles like "Extreme rules."


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Prayer Police said:


> The IC scene is way hotter than the US title.


Seriously get the belt off of Kalisto. Their is 4 guys in NXT who would be 100x better


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Too much Stephanie McMahon is never enough.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

got my pizza for Raw


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

#1 Becky Lynch Fan said:


> So this is the first Raw I've seen in ages and the only thing I've really noticed is how slow this thread moves nowadays lel


It's like a morgue these days. Sad.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Yes! Prince Pretty!


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Solf said:


> Renee better watch out. The CEO's daughter is thirsty.


well, he is the titty master, and who has the biggest titties in need of mastering.

use your head.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

SpeedStick said:


>


One guy. If you want to post a Tank Abbot gif, just post the damn gif.



Oh god this is still going on.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

R Truth doesn't make me laugh very much anymore.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:kobefacepalm If Vince even laughed at that Babe Ruth shit when thinking this up.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

birthday_massacre said:


> got my pizza for Raw


Damn that made me hungry... and it´s 1.40 am over here


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

LOL how dare you


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

GOLDEN TRUTH SEGMENT.

THE NEW ERA, LADIES AND GENTLEMAN


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

These segments are awesome


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

is fandango a gay cowboy now?


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Look everyone


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Did R-Truth and Golddust break up? I must have missed something.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:moyes5 WTF is this? Truth and Breeze?!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow. This super geek shit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jobber segment.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The longest running angle that NO ONE GIVES A FUCK ABOUT!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

What is this? :lol


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

lol new era with yet more Goldust R-Truth segments


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

goldust has an alien head


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

What the fuck is this abysmal shit?


R-Truth is still GOAT though.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Tyler Breeze, R-Truth, Goldust & Fandango...

*THIS IS SO FUCKING STUPID*

That is all.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

There's something about fandango I like, just don't know what it is


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

You went too far Goldust


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

A fucking stick LMAO


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Gallows sounds just like Arn Anderson.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

"You tryin' to make me jealous" :lol

This is stupid and strangely enjoyable.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

:heston John Cena Reigns gives out respect


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> Did R-Truth and Golddust break up? I must have missed something.


No. They're still building it up. And it's TAKING FOR FUCKING EVER, JUST PAIR EM UP ALREADY, JEEZ.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns getting booed already


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

How come Tyler, Truth, Goldust, and Fandango are the only superstars with a traditional soap-opera like storyline going. They need to spread this type of dynamic story across the entire roster.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Usos, more boos


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Tag team match playas!


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

KITD said:


> There's something about fandango I like, just don't know what it is


His wiener?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*The Guy.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns being paired with the USOS

:ha :ha :ha :ha


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Uso's should NEVER be involved in a main event feud.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

pls fire the usos pls pls


----------



## Stone cold-Y2J (Jul 20, 2015)

Why can't the Uso just fuck off already?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Bullet Club vs The Family. I wonder who goes over here.:lebron8


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

when did AJ become the booker of the show, i must have missed it


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

Thats the reason AJ shouldn't ever have the title hes probably one the worst people on the mic ever


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Speaking of clubs... Here's the jobber club!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Beat those 3 Usos the fuck down.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

oh no, its really happening


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

The USOS need to


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

DeeGuy said:


> What the fuck is this abysmal shit?
> 
> 
> R-Truth is still GOAT though.


Monday Night Raw 2016


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

I really can't stand the Usos. Just go away, please.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> No. They're still building it up. And it's TAKING FOR FUCKING EVER, JUST PAIR EM UP ALREADY, JEEZ.


Atleast they are getting screen time and a storyline, even if its crap.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

I fucking hate the Uso's...They are actually cool dudes in real life but their characters piss me off


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Bullet Club vs The Family. I wonder who goes over here.:lebron8


One of the USOs better get pinned


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

AJ is killing it right now. He looks like a little punk but it really works for him with his scrappy persona.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This Goldust crap needs to end, nobody cares


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Bruh Fandango, Breeze, Goldust and Truth made it on RAW? Who's going to be on Main Event this week now


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

wkc_23 said:


> No. They're still building it up. And it's TAKING FOR FUCKING EVER, JUST PAIR EM UP ALREADY, JEEZ.


And the best part is after they get together in six months, they'll lose a couple of matches and break up. Three damn hours.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Soooo...do people still think Reigns is turning heel?

:heyman6


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

USO sighting! Change the channel.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Tony220jdm said:


> Thats the reason AJ shouldn't ever have the title hes probably one the worst people on the mic ever


Oh please, that was decent.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> No. They're still building it up. And it's TAKING FOR FUCKING EVER, JUST PAIR EM UP ALREADY, JEEZ.


Wow for some reason I thought they were together as a team already. I don't know what's taking them so long. They better go for it soon or people will get bored.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Is Tyler Breeze face now?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Headliner said:


> Bullet Club vs The Family. I wonder who goes over here.:lebron8


Roman...Roman goes over. Not Roman and the Usos...just Roman, Roman only.

No one else...only Roman.












Roman!


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

When they say Us, We say Nooooooooooooo


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not a lot of pages on this thread.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So the Usos were just hiding behind a lamp and or did Doc and Karl pretend to not see them or are they blind?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Six man tag main event. Never would have predicted that after what happened last night!


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

So they will waste the first match of the bullet club as a union with the usos :nash


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

The new era is so new, it has new car smell :mark:


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Damn. Everyone used to love the Usos. It's all your fault Roman.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE? Shits weak. Shits weak all over.


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Eurgh this match


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Uso's should NEVER be involved in a main event feud.


Give them a chance, they are like the modern day New Age Outlaws. 


You guys are too hard on them.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

GOMORRAH :done


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

I don't get this shit, seriously. They Book Reigns Superman strong for 2 years. Then they finally put the strap on him, and in his first title defense, loses to AJ Styles twice in one match.
What is this crap? As soon as somebody gets a title, they start losing on TV. They Wonder why the belts mean nothing anymore? Because 15 years ago, when you wrestled, you defended your title. And you kept it for months, which meant you didn't lose for months, which is also the answer to the question "how do you get over?" They literally sacrificed the value of championships for 50:50 booking.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

There's something timeless about Goldust's music playing while the announcers read ads.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Loving Tyler's Becky Lynch inspired tights.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Amber B said:


> So the Usos were just hiding behind a lamp and or did Doc and Karl pretend to not see them or are they blind?


it's their natural charisma at work, G&A must have thought they were the lamp


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Fandango is still employed? :done


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Monday Night JOB


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> It's like a morgue these days. Sad.


The Roman Empire has ravaged these boards.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Truth's poverty stick :mj2


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Why the hate for the Uso's? Not in the title picture, Ambrose is not being cast as "Reigns' buddy"...so what's the problem here?


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Goldust and Truth are like a couple of high schoolers trying to make each other jealous.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

The most TV time Breeze will ever receive


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

BTW, why would you do this segment now instead of the third hour deadspot when the crowd's already tired. This is DEATH right now.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I don't get this shit, seriously. They Book Reigns Superman strong for 2 years. Then they finally put the strap on him, and in his first title defense, loses to AJ Styles twice in one match.
> What is this crap? As soon as somebody gets a title, they start losing on TV. They Wonder why the belts mean nothing anymore? Because 15 years ago, when you wrestled, you defended your title. And you kept it for months, which meant you didn't lose for months, which is also the answer to the question "how do you get over?" They literally sacrificed the value of championships for 50:50 booking.


Well you see................................ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TYLER BREEZE YOU SUCK


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

gamegenie said:


> Give them a chance, they are like the modern day New Age Outlaws.
> 
> 
> You guys are too hard on them.


They're average in the ring and have you seen them cut a promo they are close to making Roman look good on the mic.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I hope Breeze and Fandango run off together.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

The Usos are like the homeless tag team version of Dolph Ziggler for me. I used to like Ziggler a lot, but he hasn't evolved much and the limited efforts he has made to change his character have been stupid.

I used to like the Usos, although not as much as Ziggler and they have not even tried to evolve since their peak back in like 2013. And they were never close to talented as Ziggler. 

Basically, Ziggler is a good talent who got stale and the Usos are decent talents who became much worse than stale...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Tyler Breeze could be Dolph Zigglers younger brother lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Truth with a tree branch duct taped to his phone. :lmao I think I have seen it all.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> I don't get this shit, seriously. They Book Reigns Superman strong for 2 years. Then they finally put the strap on him, and in his first title defense, loses to AJ Styles twice in one match.
> What is this crap? As soon as somebody gets a title, they start losing on TV. They Wonder why the belts mean nothing anymore? Because 15 years ago, when you wrestled, you defended your title. And you kept it for months, which meant you didn't lose for months, which is also the answer to the question "how do you get over?" They literally sacrificed the value of championships for 50:50 booking.


Reigns lost by count out and DQ so he still looked strong as Styles gave him everything he had. Reigns won the match clean and despite interference from Gallows and Anderson.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What happened with Summer Rae? Wasn't her and Breeze and item? (storyline wise)


----------



## Wrestling Dave (Dec 9, 2014)

I prefer watching this to watching some pointless Ziggler match.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Styles is going to make Reigns a MUCH better performer all around. Reigns has had a whole different feel to him the last 2 days. It's subtle, but it makes an enormous difference. It's....wait for it....confidence. Reigns knows that Styles will never make him looks less than stellar, so he has 10 times the swagger. By the end of this feud he will have so much more confidence, and he'll be a much much better superstar because of it.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

The fuck is this...


----------



## BuzzKillington (May 9, 2015)

This is so awkward, it's painful.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Facing off in a "better than nothing" nothing match

NeW ErA yeeeeeeeeeees


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

This is fuck awful


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is legitimately terrible and the crowd is a freaking morgue. Wow.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> BTW, why would you do this segment now instead of the third hour deadspot when the crowd's already tired. This is DEATH right now.


Yeah big time. And it shows how much Rollins, Cena and Orton are missed on this show.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> What happened with Summer Rae? Wasn't her and Breeze and item? (storyline wise)


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Tyler Breeze could be Dolph Zigglers younger brother lol


A Breeze and Ziggler tag team would be awesome if handled correctly. They both are jobbers so mind aswell pair them up and see what happens.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Holy shit, Tyler breeze got a win. It's the end of the fucking world.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Is Goldust and R-Truth the greatest romance story since Romeo and Juliet?


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

:mark: His losing streak is over!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

THE GUY will continue to be shit on every week. :vince$ Success.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I just can't tonight...


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

usos forgetting their cousin took them out with his swan dive last night, it seems


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

Tyler Breeze wins... It's a new era!!!!!!


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

That white man, dear god.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

I don't care what anyone says about booking, Tyler Breeze is a fuckin jobber


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Headliner said:


> Yeah big time. And it shows how much Rollins, Cena and Orton are missed on this show.


Even if they was on this show it still would be the same.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Tyler Breeze could be Dolph Zigglers younger brother lol


A suspect for murder? Harsh words :no:


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

That match was a Breeze for Tyler.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

MONDAY NIGHT MIDCARDERS


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

That was just so incredibly bad.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

This whole angle with the four has a gay lover's quarrel vibe to it.

Not that there's anything wrong with that...just sayin'.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

White business guys twerking= :westbrook5


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Breeze with a victory on Raw?


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

This Raw is absolutely terrible. "New era" is a bust and the crowd is hilariously dead.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

well, at least it was short


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> WWE? Shits weak. Shits weak all over.


Had to go watch that botchamania clip again thanks to you. :grin2:


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Smart on Breeze for towing the company line on Twitter lately. He took being buried in stride and didn't complain. Looks like he's nearly out of the doghouse, though he's still obviously being punished as evidenced by him being even involved in this angle in the first place lol.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

WWE's comedy is more cringe worthy than their booking. Just stop.


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

all in all... said:


> usos forgetting their cousin took them out with his swan dive last night, it seems


Wrong place at the wrong time for them, quite sure its understandable shit happens. In the heat of the moment and when your focused in a fight anyone is liable to get fucked up, even friends.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Yeah big time. And it shows how much Rollins, Cena and Orton are missed on this show.


Plus the 50/50 booking of everyone means no one's special, no one's different, and no one matters except the McMahons.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Dear white people...Stop twerking. 






(Except maybe white chicks from Texas...They can stay)


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Al snow would be The Rock in this era


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

DeeGuy said:


> A suspect for murder? Harsh words :no:


Isn't that his older brother?


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

I have no problem with the shena....ns going on with Golddust and Truth, but I do have a problem with how slow the show moves. 

Why again did they make this a 3 hour show? Raw could be done much more crisper in 2 hours (no commercial breaks in between matches, less focus on entrances and backstage shena....ns that don't matter). That whole segment, match and backstage parts could of been done in 10 minutes, not the 20+.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

They should swerve us all and have Tyler Breeze and Goldust team up.

:russo


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Goofy but at least they are incorporating story lines for everyone. Not just random matches no one cares about.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Ooooooh!!!! St. Louis. 

Don't be Soooouuur!!!!

Clap for your 2 time champs, and feel the Powwar!!!


It's a NEW DAY Oh! Yes it is!


----------



## Rocketmansid (Nov 14, 2015)

Maybe the New Day can save this RAW show or maybe not, most likely not proably.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

MyaTheBee said:


> Dear white people...Stop twerking.


No.

Sincerely,

White guy


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Lothario said:


> Smart on Breeze for towing the company line on Twitter lately. He took being buried in stride and didn't complain. Looks like he's nearly out of the doghouse, though he's still obviously being punished as evidenced by him being even involved in this angle in the first place lol.


Unlike Ryback who jobbed again to Rey Mysterio lite on another pre-show.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

MyaTheBee said:


> Dear white people...Stop twerking.


How about everybody stop. It's horrendous and not sexy. Makes one look stupid as fuck.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

SideTableDrawer said:


> This Raw is absolutely terrible. "New era" is a bust and the crowd is hilariously dead.












This is what it's been thus far...


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Saying "racist" things is okay as long as it's against white people


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:lol at Goldust looking so heartbroken by Truth's betrayal. Goldango vs. The Gorgeous Truth could be pretty decent, all things considered.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

nWoWolfpac98 said:


> Saying "racist" things is okay as long as it's against white people


How is saying "white people, please stop twerking" racist?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dennis Schroder is working the Cavs.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:dance


----------



## BASEDBAYLEY (Jan 30, 2016)

I really think Zayn is gonna be HUGE


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

D'von out in the crowd.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> How about everybody stop. It's horrendous and not sexy. Makes one look stupid as fuck.


You obviously haven't seen my Great Uncle Travis twerk...very sexy


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rocketmansid said:


> Even if they was on this show it still would be the same.


Not as much.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This New Era sucks and I can't stand the idiotic New Day


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

WTF? 

New Day better destroy those moronic jobbers.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

That New Day baby was adorable.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> How is saying "white people, please stop twerking" racist?


It's not, that's why I put it in quotations. It just seems like if someone said "black people stop doing such and such" there'd be a shit storm.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> Al snow would be The Rock in this era


Al Snow is already the current WWE World Heavyweight Champion in this era.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Poor Enzo and Cass, not being able to be at Extreme Rules.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

MyaTheBee said:


> Dear white people...Stop twerking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Twerking dead 2016 is the all about the Running Man Dance


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

nWoWolfpac98 said:


> Saying "racist" things is okay as long as it's against white people


context?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

nWoWolfpac98 said:


> Saying "racist" things is okay as long as it's against white people


Somebody is sensitive...Now if I said white people stop breathing and existing then you got me there.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

MyaTheBee said:


> Dear white people...Stop twerking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might be something to that


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> How about everybody stop. It's horrendous and not sexy. Makes one look stupid as fuck.



Nope.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Someone screencap that Reigns sign behind Woods.

Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Time to FEEELLL...THA POOOWAAAHHH!!! :dance :clap :dance :clap

Christ, that replay is so terrifying. :'(


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Somebody spiked the drugs tonight


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Kofi corpsing.. SEND FOR THE MAN.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Man this Raw has been really, really bad, IMO.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Headliner said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah big time. And it shows how much Rollins, Cena and Orton are missed on this show.
> ...


And roman and cena

STOP including rollins in the specisl tier. Hes not, no matter how much you wish he was


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Big E damn that recovery was good


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

This RAW has been the equivalent of spray painting a turd the color gold.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> Twerking dead 2016 is the all about the Running Man Dance


Well I can't masturbate to this,not a fan.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Maybe I'm alone, but I like the vaudevillians. They're dedicated to their roles and both can flat out wrestle.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What the fuck is going on? Seems like everyone on Raw is out of it tonight..


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Lothario said:


> Nope.


Looks uneducated. Would bang though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

These guys are merch gods,apparently.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Lothario said:


>


That's not twerking. It's a girl giggling her ass fat. Not that I mind.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

I have a theory that this guy is the real booker of Raw


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

New day fuck off!!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

No Vaudevillians intro = no buys.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Rocketmansid said:


> Reigns lost by count out and DQ so he still looked strong as Styles gave him everything he had. Reigns won the match clean and despite interference from Gallows and Anderson.


How does that make him Look strong, when he gets counted out in a spot that has been done to death? Guy does aerial move to outside opponent, ref counts, one or both get back just in time. I think Reigns is the first to be counted out like that in 20 years. It's a spot to create tension.

That was the equivalent of being pinned with a backslide after a clothesline Counter.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

DJHJR86 said:


> That's not twerking. It's a girl giggling her ass fat. Not that I mind.


:lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

OHHH ENZOOO AMOOOREEE!!!

BASED New Day sending unicorn magic to help Amore heal faster like they did for Rollins. :tucky


----------



## St. Hubbins (Apr 4, 2016)

That room temperature heat for the Vaudevillains.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

He acknowledged and recovered from a vocal stumble.

Any Big E doubters left?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

nWoWolfpac98 said:


> It's not, that's why I put it in quotations. It just seems like if someone said "black people stop doing such and such" there'd be a shit storm.


From one white guy to another, stop it. You're not being victimized because someone made a comment about twerking. Shut up.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

nWoWolfpac98 said:


> This RAW has been the equivalent of spray painting a turd the color gold.


Or of trying to but buying the wrong spray paint and painting it poop brown...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm guessing Cass and Enzo were going to win then


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Aiden English has incredible diction.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Enzo looking like a zombie in Walking Dead. :lol


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

I fucking knew they were gonna use Enzo to gain cheap heat / include it in a angle


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

THE VAUDEGEEKS


----------



## St. Hubbins (Apr 4, 2016)

How the fuck are the Vaudevillains challenging for the WWE tag belts and Sandow isn't on fucking tv.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Shadowcran said:


> Maybe I'm alone, but I like the vaudevillians. They're dedicated to their roles and both can flat out wrestle.


They are, but the gimmick is shitty.

Itd be better if they were ass kickers like the revival except with more old fashioned holds


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cesaro can really sing.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> What the fuck is going on? Seems like everyone on Raw is out of it tonight..


They are giving New Day too much mic time. 

I'm tired of these corn-ball black dudes.

Bring back my Black Militant men.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Vaudvillians should be milking this, c'mon.
Dudleyz? This is truly an audible.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

English looks like Cesaro when Cesaro was in the Indies and hair.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

OH no not the DUD LEES


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

If art truly is a wound turned to light, pro wrestling is the most artistic of them all.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Simon Gotch has the best lisp since Jack Swagger


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Lothario said:


> From one white guy to another, stop it. You're not being victimized because someone made a comment about twerking. Shut up.


Didn't say I was, brother. I'm just in a shitty mood, ignore me.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

I really like the Vaudvillians.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

NBA game is pretty fucking good.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Cheapest heat...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Gotch just took a shit on Enzo. :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thank god the Dudleys. Those guys were terrible on the mic.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

The guy with the moustache sounds exactly like Cody Rhodes lol.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> English looks like Cesaro when Cesaro was in the Indies and hair.


He looks like the love child of Cesero and Matt Hardy


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Tiago said:


> I fucking knew they were gonna use Enzo to gain cheap heat / include it in a angle


Duh, anybody with a brain would


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Vaudevillains heeling it up is a good thing, despite it being cheap heat. Now the fans will hate them more and Amore / Cassady will get strong pop upon returning.

:jericho2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dudley boyz face turn....?


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Aiden English has incredible diction.


Damn right he does. I'm a sucker for diction.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

I really like the Vaudevillains so far.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Promo was good until The Dudleyz.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Let the burial commence.


----------



## St. Hubbins (Apr 4, 2016)

I would rather see the social outcasts than the Vaudevillains.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The DVon cosplayer in the audience going insane at DVon coming out has been the best part of this.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Praise Jesus! My baby Cass is here!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Cass!!!!!!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Enzo & Cass!!!!!
????
Oh, it's just Cass...


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

gobsayscomeon said:


> His wiener?


thats funny, for a 6 year old


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Crowd thought they were gonna get Enzo and they just got Cass.:lol


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> NBA game is pretty fucking good.


I am surprised it's actually competitive....All the blowouts in the playoffs almost made me stop watching.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Big Cass = future WWE World Heavyweight Champion.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Enzo and Cass have serious potential to become upper midcard eventers


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

8man tag


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

I thought Cass couldn't talk?

Better without Enzo.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cassady is here and he's calling the SAWFTies out! :mark:


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Good segment for Big Cass right there, made him look great.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> 8man tag


Good call.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They start to brawl and it goes to a commercial... Just the WWE things.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Tiago said:


> I fucking knew they were gonna use Enzo to gain cheap heat / include it in a angle


Why wouldn't they? Sounds like a smart move to me.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

are these supposed to be insults by cass?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> 8man tag


Ugh....


----------



## MyFistYourFace (Nov 6, 2014)

Commercial break in the middle of a brawl :joy::joy::joy::joy::joy:


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

Cass :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

8 man tag.

Cass/New Day vs Dudleyz/1930s Great Depression Team


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

THE SHIV said:


> Promo was good until The Dudleyz.


Hard to believe it was just 8 months ago or so their return was seen as a major deal. A complete afterthought now.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did they just cut to ad


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

They should do Big Cass vs Vaudevillians handicap match for the title shot make Cass look like a beast but end up losing.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Big Cass :mark:


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

Brawl breaks out...let's cut to commercial


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

gotta give it to Cass, He cut a decent promo there. well done, well done sir


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

KITD said:


> thats funny, for a 6 year old


Thanks!!! I feel like a kid again!!!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Enoz was definitely the better guy on the mic for that team.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Looks uneducated. Would bang though.


Jesus...I nearly had a heart attack....Would bang too. Guy that posted those? Please don't post too many, I'm an old man..lol


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

DJHJR86 said:


> I thought Cass couldn't talk?
> 
> Better without Enzo.


Coming from the dude with the Reigns avatar...

howyoudoin


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Tie game in Cleveland.


----------



## TommyRich (May 21, 2013)

ZachS22 said:


> Good call.


 Predictable


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

Holy fuck this raw has been bad tonight


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Smh Roman is still the WHC Zzzzzz


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Vaudevillains won me over with their rendition of the 'WWE tag team champions' jingle they sang.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Well done Cass, nice one pal.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

If Enzo's out for a while, I'd love Big Cass to get a brief singles run, maybe against Ryback. See how he does on his own for a bit to get him the experience.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I see Enzo's mic skills are rubbing off on Big Cass a bit.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

they should do a morphine addiction angle with the vaudvillians


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

I love how people assume Cass can't talk just because Enzo is so damn good, when in fact Cass is more than adequate on the mic himself. 

I've also been really impressed with the Vaudevillians since they were called up. I was never a massive fan in NXT and thought they would never work on the main roster but they're doing a great job so far in my opinion. Nice to have four teams in there with decent mic skills (helps the Usos aren't out there!).


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

Can someone how using enzo's concussion is cheap heat? Heels taking out a beloved face, they stumbled upon a storyline why is cheap taking full advantage of the situation


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> 8man tag


The spirit of Teddy Long lives on, playa.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Class held his own on that mic. Yeah, he will wear the belt someday


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

But its the RAW of the "NEW ERA"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

5-hour energy commercial in the middle of a wretched Raw. Perfect product placement.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Coming from the dude with the Reigns avatar...
> 
> howyoudoin


Totally missed the point. People say Cass needs Enzo as a mouthpiece. Clearly, he doesn't.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> They should do Big Cass vs Vaudevillians handicap match for the title shot make Cass look like a beast but end up losing.


That would be fine as long as, like you said, he ultimately loses. Vaudevillains couldn't survive a loss.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

There's only ONE MOVE TO DESCRIBE YA AND I'M GONNA TWERK IT OUT FOR YA.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Teddy Long must be crying at home.
How long will Enzo be out? Looks like Big Cass is gonna be a member of the New Day for a while.


----------



## Ninjaskrzypek (Jan 13, 2015)

Digging the Villians. Finally gave them some mic time. And that rendition of wwe tag team championship. Pure music.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Tag Match!! Just what we wanted


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Lothario said:


> Nope.


I'll smash #lowstandards2k16


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Pongo said:


> Can someone how using enzo's concussion is cheap heat? Heels taking out a beloved face, they stumbled upon a storyline why is cheap taking full advantage of the situation


Agreed. If anything it's clever/sensible heel work.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

Cass has improved a lot on the mic, but he sure does remind me of Test.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

My fiance watched the first hour of Raw with me and she said she felt like she was watching a cartoon. :lol

New Generation era is back, brehs!


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Big Cass was golden on the mic


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

New era?

More or less the...

*SAME 
OLD 
SHIT*​


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Damn what creative booking, what a surprise, what a swerve. Miz gets laid out again...just like he has in every single match and every single segment on every single Raw, every single Smackdown and every single PPV for the last month. Its almost like they just copy and paste his booking on every show. God forbid Cesaro, Zayn or Owens ever take a break from looking strong. I knew this feud would just be those three squashing Miz over and over.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

sbzero546 said:


> Tag Match!! Just what we wanted


well it's the tag division you know


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Cass has a good future. Charismatic and can talk decently. Should only improve and the fact he's a legit and mobile 6'9+ means Vince is likely to give him at least one big push. Could fill the void a guy like Kane used to fill.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gotch needs to beat Big E in a test of strength. :mark:


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> My fiance watched the first hour of Raw with me and she said she felt like she was watching a cartoon. :lol
> 
> New Generation era is back, brehs!


WWE has always been a cartoon or a comic book.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

this was only the first hour? OH GAWD


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Bubba Ray being a real heel, hell yeah


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


> WWE has always been a cartoon or a comic book.


Not to this degree, except the New Generation era.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I feel like Bubba is really trying to teach these guys shit as he berates them


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't know about anyone else, but I really like Bubba's trash talking during the match.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

When Villains win the tag belts, they should bring back the black and white silent short films they used in their feud with Lucha Dragons. IT'd get them super over imo.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Prayer Police said:


> Teddy Long must be crying at home.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

...get rid of D'Von and make Bubba Ray singles again. Or put D'Von in with all that Goldust Truth stuff. Bubba Ray makes a great heel.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

#PushBrayOffACliff said:


> this was only the first hour? OH GAWD


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

MyaTheBee said:


> Well I can't masturbate to this,not a fan.


There you go


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Great shot by JR Smith.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

.....part of the show?!!?!

Fire Byron, please.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Shadowcran said:


> ...get rid of D'Von and make Bubba Ray singles again. Or put D'Von in with all that Goldust Truth stuff. Bubba Ray makes a great heel.


That's what I don't understand. They need a straight-up main event heel for a bit so why not let Bully be Bully and do that for a couple of months. Can't be any worse than what they're doing with the Dudleys being afterthoughts.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Isn't Aiden married to Eddie's daughter?


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

We're getting so trollfucked with this new era shit, and Shane is in on it too


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wait, another commercial?!


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

The "New Era" feels awfully similar to "Old Era".

:justsayin

I must be going crazy.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

SpeedStick said:


> There you go


Is...Is that heaven?


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Aiden English looks like a geek.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

THE SHIV said:


> Isn't Aiden married to Eddie's daughter?


Yep to Shaul Guerrero.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

what happened there? Bubba went over to kofi and asked him if he was okay before it cut to adverts.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Uncharted 4 in only a few more days. kada


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

THE SHIV said:


> Gotch needs to beat Big E in a test of strength. :mark:


haha they need to have a contest, but use all those old-timey barbells and triangular weights, do those bizarre lifts like one armed overhead presses etc.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That moment you realize during a commercial for the basketball game that there is still more than half of RAW to go. :kobefacepalm


----------



## manchesterdud (Nov 12, 2006)

There's nothing new about this so called "New Era" still the same old 3 hours of shit.....I'm out


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

Cass looks like Edge


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> What the fuck is going on? Seems like everyone on Raw is out of it tonight..


Even this forum. Can't blame anyone for it. After having watched Payback this afternoon (well, 50% of it), my Head was about to explode.
Steph comes out, is supposed to run Raw, says What's obvious. The HEEL talks sense.
Shane comes out, runs Raw, is proud of headlines calling him the "on screen manager" of Raw, meaning he does not actually run it, meaning he is ... fighting for a puppet role? The fuck?
Main Event.
Reigns works heel. No, wait, AJ works heel. Now Reigns again. Huh? Reigns sells the leg, makes no further use of it. What? 
Reigns is counted out after having done pretty much nothing, in a stone old spot, making him look weak as fuck.
Shane comes out, supposedly only running RAW, comes out on a PAY PER VIEW and restarts the match. With no count outs instead of no DQ, because Logic.
Reigns gets disqualified, again for a stone old spot. Steph comes out, restarts the Match with no DQ, which Shane should have done, again making the HEEL more clever and full of sense.
Reigns breaks count via rope in a no DQ Match.
Anderson and Gallows come out to beat up Reigns. No uproar on commentary, no reunion with Styles, nothing. "Ah, his buddies from Japan". Riveting, Maggle.

Reigns wins with one spear.

We don't know a damn thing about anything that goes on, except that Vince wants to See his kids disembowel each other. Which is a bit disturbing, frankly.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

This is seriously the first Raw in a long time that has genuinely bored me to the point of wanting to change the channel.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

all in all... said:


> haha they need to have a contest, but use all those old-timey barbells and triangular weights, do those bizarre lifts like one armed overhead presses etc.


That would be absolutely amazing. :vince$


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

It's a shame D'Von never got that main event push


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This tag match can end now.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Where's Shane McMahon, is he even here tonight? All I saw was a smiling Stephanie McMahon. 


Why haven't WWE gave the Dudley's the World Titles yet. They are the only deserving team in my eyes for the past year since they returned.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> That moment you realize during a commercial for the basketball game that there is still more than half of RAW to go. :kobefacepalm


Thanks for the reminder. :cuss:


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

This "New Era" sure gets shit on a lot considering it heavily features a ton of guys who this forum collectively jerk off to on a daily basis.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Barely anyone posting in this discussion that should let you know the state of this "new era" like I said it's the boring era


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Wtf end this match now


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm not getting my hopes up, but WWE has a history of having really boring RAWs with some kind of big surprise at the end. Nexus debut comes to mind first, but I know it has happened other times. This show has been fucking awful though...


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

This match is going on way too long.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Lothario said:


> It's a shame D'Von never got that main event push


I blame this.


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

New era... let's start by changing commentary. I can't take anymore JBL.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Lothario said:


> It's a shame D'Von never got that main event push


It's a shame spontaneous human combustion only happens every 100 years.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I wonder if the fans there are as bored as I am watching this meaningless random cluster fuck?

I mean this match so fucking pointless, it's nothing more than time filler.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> That's what I don't understand. They need a straight-up main event heel for a bit so why not let Bully be Bully and do that for a couple of months. Can't be any worse than what they're doing with the Dudleys being afterthoughts.


Exactly. There's enough tag teams now. Bubba Ray could even challenge for World title. Let him be bully


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't know about this Raw. I'm mildly interested to see the BC wrestle together in the WWE, i'm mildly interested in Ambrose's Stephanie open forum cause Jericho is having another hiatus, so his direction will likely be revealed.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DJHJR86 said:


> This "New Era" sure gets shit on a lot considering it heavily features a ton of guys who this forum collectively jerk off to on a daily basis.


The fish rots from the head down...

And look at this shit currently on. Are you kidding?

:lol


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

This show is half over amd NOTHING has happened. What the fuck is going on...

Could have a badass stable storyline going with Bullet Club version 2, instead we have a meaningless 6 man tag. We have an 8 man tag going on that nobody cares about, the women have'nt been on, the IC Title picture is nothing more than a clusterfuck....

The fuck is wrong with this company.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

D-Von eating that pin. What a weak link.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

The Empire elbow? 


"Cass, do you like working here?"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

LILLIAN STOP CALLING BIG CASS COLIN CASSIDY.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I wonder if this is Big Cass' chance to break out as a singles wrestler.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Everything about Big Cass reminds me of Test...Dude could Main Event.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> The fish rots from the head down...
> 
> And look at this shit currently on. Are you kidding?
> 
> :lol


I don't mind it. 

It's obvious they were scrambling because Enzo got hurt last night. This was a good match to put Cass over in hi abscence.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

I can see a big future for Big Cass as a singles guy.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah Cass gets the pin!


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Big Cass

:swanson


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

THE JOBBERS BATTLE ROYAL HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

I swear to God if Corbin wins a US title shot, I'm turning the show off. Not even a BC main event could keep me.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

We already know the lone wolf is winning that battle royal


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pls Damien Sandow win the battle royal.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Big Cass looking strong tonight.

:chrisholly I approve. 100%


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> Al snow would be The Rock in this era


IF ya smellllllll what the Mop.. is mopping!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Three hours is too long because they have to stretch everything out and that combined with them doing everything over and over and over and over and over again means no matter who you like odds are you'll get tired of seeing them in the same matches whenever they're on.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That's a good ending. Vaudevillains need to be protected.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

We all know Corbin is going to win...(I hope)


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DJHJR86 said:


> I don't mind it.
> 
> It's obvious they were scrambling because Enzo got hurt last night. This was a good match to put Cass over in hi abscence.


It was boring. Just like the rest of the show. :shrug Different opinions and all..


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Corbin should win


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> I swear to God if Corbin wins a US title shot, I'm turning the show off. Not even a BC main event could keep me.


Why the Corbin hate ? I think Corbin is awesome and he will bring prestige back to the title


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cassady looking like a boss before, during and at the end of the match. :clap

HOW YOU DOIN'?!?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm on Team Corbin. Y'all can have Team Cass.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Oh wow, they are going to put the US title on Corbin or Crews eh? my money's on Crews.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

wkc_23 said:


> Pls Damien Sandow win the battle royal.


You do know there's no chance in hell he wins right?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Lothario said:


> The Empire elbow?
> 
> 
> "Cass, do you like working here?"


Better watch out he doesn't Riley'd


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> I can see a big future for Big Cass as a singles guy.


I'm a big fan of him. Not saying he should be, but he's definetley a better candidate for 'the guy' than Reigns is.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

Crews, then Baron squash Dolph and after ER we will have Crews-Corbin for the Who Cares Title.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> It's a shame spontaneous human combustion only happens every 100 years.


U r racist.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

New Era's tagline should be: *Now with 1/3 more McMahons.* :vince5


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Mra22 said:


> Why the Corbin hate ? I think Corbin is awesome and he will bring prestige back to the title


His billed height.

He never wrestled in ROH.

He never wrestled in NJPW.

He never appeared in a DVD with Daniel Bryan running around the ring singing "John Jacob Jingle Heimer Schmidt".

I think that about covers it.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I'm on Team Corbin. Y'all can have Team Cass.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Like some were saying, I also see Big Cass having a great future as a singles star.. He has the ideal body that Vince likes.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Holy shit worst raw since 1995. Lol reminds me of that era. #oldera


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Mra22 said:


> Why the Corbin hate ? I think Corbin is awesome and he will bring prestige back to the title


He's the only guy on the roster less deserving of his spot than Reigns. Boring ring worker, not a shred of charisma, and his mic work sounds like the ramblings of some mid 2000's goth kid who thinks his parents are trying to oppress him.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Has JBL mentioned Leicester City yet?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Strudel.. how do you miss that easy joke Saxton?? Strudel or Pie!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So much butthurt. :drake


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

DJHJR86 said:


> His billed height.
> 
> He never wrestled in ROH.
> 
> ...


Damn right. Talentless hack hasn't paid his dues


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Lothario said:


> U r racist.


Damn right. I can't take any more bitchy white chicks Running Raw.

This Show isn't even worth finding a proper stream. I am 

:Out


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

THE SHIV said:


> New Era's tagline should be: *Now with 1/3 more McMahons.* :vince5


I can't wait for Vinces grandkids to grow and have little segments of their own


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

DJHJR86 said:


> His billed height.
> 
> He never wrestled in ROH.
> 
> ...


But people like Big Cass. :aries2


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow it's only 9:33? Three hours is way too long


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

DJHJR86 said:


> His billed height.
> 
> He never wrestled in ROH.
> 
> ...


Or it could just be some people don't think he's that good yet.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm gonna keep asking this, why the fuck is Byron Saxton on the announce team? I mean seriously the guy doesn't contribute a damn thing, why can't it just be Cole and JBL? I mean i hate Cole and JBL but if i had to choose i'd take JBL and Cole by themselves over Saxton with them as a3 man team.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

DJHJR86 said:


> His billed height.
> 
> He never wrestled in ROH.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you just described Big Cass.

You know him...the guy that all Da IWC smarks were heavily complimenting about five minutes ago.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Steph and Shane ain't running this show... Teddy Long is.


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

Haven't watched in months, but it's May, so I'm wondering have there been any hints at a Rollins return? I'm not watching.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

mentioning TNA and now NJPW what's next a mention for RoH?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I can't be scared of that gay face paint lol, that face paint has got to change in some way.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

What A Maneuver said:


> Haven't watched in months, but it's May, so I'm wondering have there been any hints at a Rollins return? I'm not watching.


Nope move along,nothing to see here.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

it just shows how the WWE has zero creativity that they had to redo the screw job


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

LIL NAITCH.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

LIL NAITCH :bow :bow :bow


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

LITTLE NAITCH HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

lol Lil' Naitch


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

-***** Italiano- said:


> I can't wait for Vinces grandkids to grow and have little segments of their own


Iwas watching one of the Wrestlemania 24 (for WM 31) shows on the Network and there was a kind of adorable bit with Vince and HHH. When they were rehearsing HHH entrance, someone raised the concern of something going wrong, and Vince was like "well I already got my grandkids, so fuck him"


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LOL, I was waiting for when WWE would someday highlight Charles Robinson's Ric Flair idealizing in WCW.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Becky on Raw :mark:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Oh my, a little Naitch siting.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

Becky´s entrance is THE BEST! that smoke.... she looks like a fucking rock star!


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

There is my goddess.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I understand it was 17 years ago but Flair looked so much better back then. People age but Flair has aged like 40 years in 17 years.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Lil Naitch reference lmao.........


Is this real life?????


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Becky Hot as Fuck Lynch :mark:


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Becky sighting. Can't help but like her.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Great..Divas..time to go make pizza rolls and take a piss.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

You can just feel how much Becky truly wants to fucking be there. It's awesome.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pretty sad when they have to explain their "creative" ending to younger fans.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Spidey said:


> But people like Big Cass. :aries2


Don't bother making sense of these clowns. If they think someone is hated because of those reasons then just ignore them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Headliner said:


> I understand it was 17 years ago but Flair looked so much better back then. People age but Flair has aged like 40 years in 17 years.


Yup. And I remember people, including myself, thought he looked like shit back then, and called him old back then. :lol Boy were we wrong.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Becky!

Whatever happens from now on..... it was a good Raw.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> it just shows how the WWE has zero creativity that they had to redo the screw job


Don't you love how they changed the new movement from "Shane McMahon" to being "Shane and Stephanie McMahon". 


Give it time. 


It will be Stephanie McMahon and Triple H. :trips


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Envy said:


> You do know there's no chance in hell he wins right?


Wishful thinking man, wishful thinking.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Lil natch needs a comeback


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Match with Cesaro, and now the Bex infusion. I should just collect my wins now and walk away from the table before I go broke...


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

I have a feeling I know the answer before I ask, but I have been working. Anything of relevance happen so far tonight?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

P5YC40D3L1C said:


> You can just feel how much Becky truly wants to fucking be there. It's awesome.


Becky's the best and I'm glad she's on the show.:becky


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Honey Bucket said:


> Sounds like you just described Big Cass.
> 
> You know him...the guy that all Da IWC smarks were heavily complimenting about five minutes ago.


Put Corbin with Enzo...you'd get the reversal. Cass would be seen as undeserving.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Becky Lynch reminds me of Lu Bu because they both have similar theme songs and 'red hare'.:becky


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So setting aside the women's division for a moment. Tonight we have a 4 man IC title segment, a 4.. man.. tag jealousy bit, an 8 man tag, a whole battle royal full of people, maybe one more match between and a 6 man tag main event. But yet people still claim that there isn't a big enough roster to support two shows. (I know it will take intelligent writing and booking, maybe even working with the few guys more toward their strengths.)

Dammit if WWE was competent enough they could run separate shows. It's not the roster's fault they aren't!


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Headliner said:


> I understand it was 17 years ago but Flair looked so much better back then. People age but Flair has aged like 40 years in 17 years.


I can deal with old age, but Jericho is ten times worse, he looks like a walking futon.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Can't wait for Cena to return maybe he will save us from these terrible RAWs


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why does their need to be a battle royal for the US title number 1 contendership? Why don't someone in the mid card just do what Natalya did and get a mic and just challenge the champion? It seemed to work for her.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

DJHJR86 said:


> His billed height.
> 
> He never wrestled in ROH.
> 
> ...


Get a clue. He was one of the most over acts in NXT his first 2-3 months. Shows how much you pay attention


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I love Corbin cause he's tall and his gimmick is killing the internet darlings.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Emma's body is awesome.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Roman Empire said:


> Iwas watching one of the Wrestlemania 24 (for WM 31) shows on the Network and there was a kind of adorable bit with Vince and HHH. When they were rehearsing HHH entrance, someone raised the concern of something going wrong, and Vince was like "well I already got my grandkids, so fuck him"


It actually wouldn't surprise me if Vince is a quality grandad to have. It would probably be pretty cool.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Wow we're only 1:40 in and I feel like I've already seen an hour's worth of commercials.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Seriously, if someone walked up to me and square goed me while half their face was painted like a fucking clown i'd laugh in their face. I couldn't take that square go seriously :ha 

that fucking face paint kills me i'd just be thinking 'wtf, this dumbass traded the ruthless Rollins and the hardnut ambrose for childrens entertainers ... did i miss the joke?'


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

What is that theme song? Vile.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Becky :moyes1


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

"John being John, Byron"

Pretty much sums up JBL as a commentator.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Becky, get rid of those boots...................................and everything else. :vince$


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Becky vs Emma kada 

Hands where we can see them chaps


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Stinger Fan said:


> Get a clue. He was one of the most over acts in NXT his first 2-3 months. Shows how much you pay attention


Yes, Corbin was. Which makes the sudden hate seem odd.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

May I poke at Becky? :curry2


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

I'd love to have a wrestle with Emma and Becky


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Emma from Australia, Becky from Ireland, Paige from the UK, and Lana from Russia. 



I sniff new League of Nations.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ShowStopper said:


> Yup. And I remember people, including myself, thought he looked like shit back then, and called him old back then. :lol Boy were we wrong.


Yeah. Flair aged kinda bad during the Evolution era. 

2003: When Evolution first officially formed:
http://www.wwe.com/f/video/thumb/2012/06/20030203_evolution.jpg

November 2005: The promo were he snapped after Triple H turned on him:
http://www.wewantinsanity.com/am2/uploads/1/ric_flair_october_17_2005_raw.jpg


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Totally forgot about Raw, just started.

And the first thing I see is Emma :trips5

Did I miss anything interesting?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> Lil natch needs a comeback


Do not remind me what Randy Savage could do on this borefest of a show. Probably the only guy in the world who could have cut promos just as well aus 30 years ago with PG.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Roman Empire said:


> Wow it's only 9:33? Three hours is way too long


I looked at that myself at 9:23 and did a double take.. I thought for sure it was going on 10:30


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

WrestlingOracle said:


> I have a feeling I know the answer before I ask, but I have been working. Anything of relevance happen so far tonight?


R-Truth is trying to make his lover tag team partner jealous by hooking up with Tyler Breeze. In the meantime, Goldust thought he would return the favor by teaming up with something called a Fandango and executing something called a "stanky leg". It look like both Goldust and Fandango were suffering from muscle cramps in their legs and were trying to work it out. Then again at their age, it may be the case.

This basically sums up the big pile of donkey dung RAW has been tonight.

New era of RAW brings the same ol' stuff we've choked down since 2013 or so.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

-***** Italiano- said:


> It actually wouldn't surprise me if Vince is a quality grandad to have. It would probably be pretty cool.


I agree. I totally expect him to be the typical grandfather that looks foreword to seeing the kids visits and spoils them.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

When we does zero job building diva feuds you get a dead silent crowd like this.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Becky deserves better than this.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> mentioning TNA and now NJPW what's next a mention for RoH?


They mentioned TNA?


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

The "New Era" is about as boring as the New Generation.....


----------



## Mister Sinister (Aug 7, 2013)

If they ever want the women's division to main event a PPV, they need to put them in a cage and there needs to be blood before the end.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Yeah. Flair aged kinda bad during the Evolution era.
> 
> 2003: When Evolution first officially formed:
> http://www.wwe.com/f/video/thumb/2012/06/20030203_evolution.jpg
> ...


I guess years and years on the road (decades, really) and putting shit in your body for so long catches up to you, even if it is a bit later than you'd think it would start to happen. I'm sure he still wouldn't live his life any differently, tbh. :lol


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

genghis hank said:


> They mentioned TNA?


They didn't say the name TNA like New Japan but they referred to Bubba's single run he had in TNA.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Maybe it's the eternal optimist in me, but perhaps this "new era" is simply a precursor to a newer, bolder attitude era a few years down the line?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Is it just me or did Emma like totally miss the eye there and hit the side of her head?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I miss Molly "Baby got back" Holly. :mj2


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Byron Saxton is so awful on commentary.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Holy shit Emma :mark::mark:


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that's...........................random.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Becky loses again :MAD


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

ok, I've pizza rolls and took a piss and this is still going on?

Time to see if there's anything else on to watch.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Mister Sinister said:


> If they ever want the women's division to main event a PPV, they need to put them in a cage and there needs to be blood before the end.


Yeah, but then they could only have the match 5 days a month. And they'd need cycles to sync up. It'd be way to much work.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Becky jobbing to emma


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

Roman Empire said:


> I agree. I totally expect him to be the typical grandfather that looks foreword to seeing the kids visits and spoils them.


As much as I view Vince McMahon as a ruthless bastard, I think this is true too. Totally the kind of grandpa that loves to spend time with his grandchildren and spoils them to no end.

Then again, even Vito Corleone seemed like a lovely old man playing with Michael's son...


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

What A Maneuver said:


> Haven't watched in months, but it's May, so I'm wondering have there been any hints at a Rollins return? I'm not watching.


Tlc thrown around.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

EMMA WINS! EMMA WINS! EMMA WINS! :mark:

I love Becky, but Emma needed this one.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

antdvda said:


> The "New Era" is about as boring as the New Generation.....


Both has non-over forced guys at the top (Big Daddy Cool and his Samoan twin) and the real talent stuck in the IC picture (Razor / Owens).


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

DJHJR86 said:


> Maybe it's the eternal optimist in me, but perhaps this "new era" is simply a precursor to a newer, bolder attitude era a few years down the line?


Don't take this the wrong way, but get radon and carbon monoxide detectors for your house. I fear you might have something loose in your living area.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Bullshit! Match of the night though. Becky is by far the best in-ring performer out of the women. She also has the most charisma. Not sure why she isn't champ right now.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Good match, and better that it wasn't broken up by a commercial break.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Isit too much to ask that Becky win more often?


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> I guess years and years on the road (decades, really) and putting shit in your body for so long catches up to you, even if it is a bit later than you'd think it would start to happen. I'm sure he still wouldn't live his life any differently, tbh. :lol


Im sure I know the answer, but has jack shit happened so far?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so much more the new era

the same ole 50/50 booking


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

That´s it Im tapping!!!!!! Too many commercial breaks and padding on this fucking show. I´ll watch Reigns heel turn tomorrow on YouTube. Good night everybody!


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I kno Beckys currently an iwc darling. But she might be a tad overrated. Oh snap! Jobberville is where all the divas go eventually. If your fathers not Ric Flair they dont care


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

You guys forget Flair also survived a plane crash for pete's sake. He's 67, age and his life have caught up to him.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Shadowcran said:


> ok, I've pizza rolls and took a piss and this is still going on?
> 
> Time to see if there's anything else on to watch.


It's old bruh, stop it!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Brutal hairpoke by Emma. Can understand this hurt Becky badly. Her hair is awesome.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Go Emma


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

What are the chances of getting a commentary consisting of JR, Booker T and Mike Tenay?

Pretty much anyone who doesn't refer to any move he can't remember as a "takedown".
Please?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> Is it just me or did Emma like totally miss the eye there and hit the side of her head?


I think that's what happened.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

I apologize for my comments earlier. Was in a bad mood, said a stupid thing. Anywho, just thought I'd say it.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

who is that Cristley guy fooling HE is so gay


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> Im sure I know the answer, but has jack shit happened so far?


Nope. :lol


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

That was a PPV worthy match between Emma and Becky. They give so many great first time matches away for free on Raw but I can't think of a way around it without bringing back jobbers or going back to 2 hour shows.


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

PUEEEERTOOOOOO RIIIIIICCOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Get these jobbers off my TV.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

who cares about these 2


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Puerto Rico is in default right now, I wonder if that gets worked into this angle?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

I recently heard that Puerto Rico is in huge debt.

Maybe that's what these vignettes are for?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

These pendejos better do something surprising or shocking when they return.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Do these guys still wrestle or do they just promote holiday destinations?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Damn no Sasha again this week. Da fuck!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dean Ambrose is Al Snow


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why do these two jobbers keep getting gimmicks and chances? No one has gave a fuck about them in their entire 8 year careers in the company yet they keep getting gimmicks and tv time. I mean do they got dirt on Vince? Do they got video footage of him ass fucking Cena or something?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

JBL - "Isn't Puerto Rico bankrupt?"

:lmao Way to kill the gimmick.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

seriously guys I am NEVER going to Puerto Rico, ever!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Damn we have to hear this ear raking theme song twice!!!!


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

I see El torito's mum and dad still on holiday in Porto Rico


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

DeeGuy said:


> Do these guys still wrestle or do they just promote holiday destinations?


I hope they never debut and just keep showing me new places in puerto rico


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

I do kind of want to go to Puerto Rico now


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Tbh I may get hate here no one is near Nikki as a worker. I cant remember a bad match she gave. Becky botches a bit. But I guess another diva wwll come through. And they well be the choosen one. Personally from a complete package. Paige is on another lvl. But currently. Not her biggest fan. But Becky prob the best. Sasha shows potential but she hasent done anything yet to justify the hype.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

More air time for Stephanie.

:ha


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What is their gimmick supposed to be? Travel agents? And are they ever going to wrestle again or just promote Puerto Rico?


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> JBL - "Isn't Puerto Rico bankrupt?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's all he does is kill gimmick :jbl


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

JBL just Ether's Puerto Rico


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

It's sad these Puerto Rican wrestlers have absolutely no flavor to them.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Business is about to pick up again now that the Queen is back.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Now for those belated Chyna chants!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

2 Steph promos. 2.

And she gets to bury Dean.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Why does this shitty talk show even exist.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

People are saying Becky is in the doghouse for her Hitler post


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Too bad Stephanie doesn't have those pants on that she had last night


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Tina Turner boots.:lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

islesfan13 said:


> People are saying Becky is in the doghouse for her Hitler post


Link?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

islesfan13 said:


> People are saying Becky is in the doghouse for her Hitler post


What did she post about Hitler?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm waiting to see how long this Stephanie last. I'm waiting to when she reverts back to bitch mode Stephanie that we all know. 


in 3, 2, 1....


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

They are really embarrassing themselves with this "New Era" bullshit. Nothing has changed, Roman is still a failure of a champion, and we get 8 man tag team matches that put people to sleep. Stop it.


----------



## KingCosmos (Aug 18, 2013)

Triple H is a lucky man, Steph is a Goddess


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

islesfan13 said:


> People are saying Becky is in the doghouse for her Hitler post


While Hitler jr is running the show.

Hitleresse I should say.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I don't like Shane. I love Queen Stephanie.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Couldn't we have had nice Steph for at least one full night? I mean technically it is something.. anything.. different than the last few months.. Why kill it already?


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

I wonder if she'll slap anyone?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

You can't play an asshole this good without being one.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Who the fuck thought it'd be a good idea to have Ambrose as a slightly cooler Wolf Blitzer?


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Link?





ShowStopper said:


> What did she post about Hitler?


She posted it a joking pic meme of him yesterday on instsgram and deleted it.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

KingCosmos said:


> Triple H is a lucky man, Steph is a Goddess


Steph is lucky a stud like Haitch looked at the mouthy bitch twice.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

:red


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Who cares about the McMahon off-time. We want wrestling fucktards.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The ambrose Asylum sucks.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Dean is on fire.


----------



## Chad Allen (Nov 30, 2012)

Just got done watching an FCW Dean Ambrose promo..........they fucked him up so bad i said it since day one that they would but the shield fangirls didn't want to fucking listen.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

MM10 said:


> They are really embarrassing themselves with this "New Era" bullshit. Nothing has changed, Roman is still a failure of a champion, and we get 8 man tag team matches that put people to sleep. Stop it.


True. And this whole segment is horrible.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Stephanie looks Great tonight!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This promo is a popcorn break, but at least Roman looked strong.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Put over Steph's hard work damn it! :vince3


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Thank god!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Dean is so boring!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stone cold-Y2J (Jul 20, 2015)

Possibly the only good thing Steph has done for Raw.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Ambrose Asylum 2016-2016


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This segment is trash


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Damn, it didn't last. 


Bitch Stephanie is back!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Is this wrestling life?


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

This segment is putting me to sleep......


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

I can't believe I'm gonna say this, but I'm loving Steph in this promo.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

How dare she

Hit her Dean


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

http://www.pwpix.net/becky-lynchs-instagram-account-gets-hacked-chris-sabin-heard-wwe/

http://imgur.com/QWYdfZj


----------



## MyFistYourFace (Nov 6, 2014)

FINALLY someone entertaining!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What the hell is wrong with JBL tonight?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good Lord. This segment has jumped the shark.

:ha


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Raw is bore


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

islesfan13 said:


> She posted it a joking pic meme of him yesterday on instsgram and deleted it.


Wasn't that a hack she posted this as well


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

JBL SHUT THE FUCK UP


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Thanks Steph!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Goddess putting the peasant in his place.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I thought Jericho was done? With what he posted on Twitter?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Da G.O.A.T heel Jericho!


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Dirty Deeds on a steel chair. Wtf its not hard WWE


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It's been three weeks. Are we supposed to feel............anything?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Oh............thought Jericho left...............he sure fooled us................the shock................


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

God, Brock Lesnar Guy is such a tool.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

THE SHIV said:


> This promo is a popcorn break, but at least Roman looked strong.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Jericho is here to save us.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

This is as bad with buzz words as this company has been in awhile. Yeah a new era prominently featuring the Mcmahon family that dominated screen time in 1999-2001, 2006, parts of 2009 as well.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

This feud still going on? FUUUUUCK


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Ambrose Asylum is finally and thankfully done and The Highlight Reel is back. And the crowd goes mild. :kobe9


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I love how even though LSDean won the match, Jericho keeps making him look like a geek.:lol


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ambrose pretty much gets his ass kicked all the time.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Oh............thought Jericho left...............he sure fooled us................the shock................


How dare the dastardly Y2J try and fool us like that! That menace has struck again!!


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

AMBROSE IS A GEEK.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

finalnight said:


> What the hell is wrong with JBL tonight?


He sucks.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

If he breaks the plant over his head my laughter will be unobtainable


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I am groot


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

RIP Mitch.. bury it in the plot beside the dead trombone..


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Jericho better win at Extreme Rules.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

over a chat show folks, over a chatshow.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL I KNEW Chris Jericho was trolling :lmao He's one of the biggest trolls in wrestling, lol.

But I swear WWE hates Dean most of the time.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Oh............thought Jericho left...............he sure fooled us................the shock................


I genuinely am. I was stupid enough to believe the tweet. Oh, Jericho.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


>


Wow that's messed up, I've lost respect for Becky


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They just killed a plant. Those fuckers. PG my ass.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Lothario said:


> If he breaks the plant over his head my laughter will be unobtainable


Wish granted lol


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

RIP Mitch :mj2


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

I thought Jericho won last night and I watched the PPV.

Shows how much attention I paid to it, really.


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

2016 Jericho reminds me of 2000 Shane Douglas.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

"Stupid idiot!"

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Baw gawd that plant had a family.
Why is Jericho doing the gay rape whispering in the ear again tonight?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

DJHJR86 said:


> Yes, Corbin was. Which makes the sudden hate seem odd.


Nothing you're saying is making any bit of sense. People didn't like him because he had nothing to offer outside of squash matches. Has nothing to do with being an indy darling but people like you refuse to acknowledge those facts, lots of guys got over without being an "indy darling". People simply got bored and saw through him quickly. For a guy who has been with the company since *2012* he didn't show much of anything . He then became a full fledged heel but that hardly meant he improved his mic skills or his in ring work. He simply isn't _that_ good *right now*


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Chris Jericho is Great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Mra22 said:


> JDP2016 said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


It wasn't her. There were a few fucked up things. She was hacked.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

JDP2016 said:


>


Poor from Becky Lynch. Sometimes you should just keep your views to yourself :no:


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


>


Okay that's defiantly a hack no way someone would be stupid enough to post "Heil Hitler"


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Him throwing that plant made me think of this for some reason :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

R.I.P. in pieces, Mitch the potted plant (2016-2016)


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Bubba Chuck said:


> RIP Mitch :mj2


:mj2


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

Hopefully, Mitch and Francesca can love together in wrestling prop heaven.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Hawkke said:


> RIP Mitch.. bury it in the plot beside the dead trombone..


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

MITCH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey! They took my break away plant pot idea from that other thread about the stage props!!
Lawsuit!!
Lawsuit!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

You know Dean Ambrose wouldn't be a push-over if he had a bodyguard/valet like a certain someone did that got him famous. :trips3


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Okay so Jericho might be the only one on the roster willing to go full out with Ambrose with the extreme element. book a falls count anywhere for extreme rules, it should be fun.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Styles better lead his team to victory tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Y2J killed Mitch! Its personal now!


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Jericho busting that plant over Ambrose's head. Exciting then anything that has happened so far on Raw


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Nobody cares that they just plant massacre? Where's Plant P.E.T.A.?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't know what you guys think but LSDean has been complete shit on the mic for the last few months. He was a good mic worker. Maybe he should script his promos more. They seem to be kinda free which leads to him rambling and dying in the process.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

She wasn't hacked. Thats her official Twitter acc. I hope its a hack for Beckys sake. Well.see


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

JDP2016 said:


>


Kids are gonna think that's simon gotch


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

They've killed Ambrose for me. 

He's not one of my favourites or anything but when he's left to his own devices he's very good on the mic, however this shit comedy/ chat show stuff is awful and he comes across as being really uncomfortable/awkward.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Anyone think the stable is formed tonight? Maybe Finn Balor debuts and we get BCv2? Styles leads the faction.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

This Titus stuff is stupid


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

I knew it was a matter of time before Mitch the plant got buried


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Titus is still being punished.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Should that Truth ad have well you know R TRUTH


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ambrose has been done since the green slime.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Its looks like WWE is now poking fun at Titus O'Neil's horseplaying that got him suspended for 60-90 days.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ziggler and Titus commercial sucks.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Why is there this backdrop of dueling talk shows and potted plants?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RIP Mitch, you were a great co-host.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

WWE Creative Humor ‏@WWECreative_ish 17m17 minutes ago

This Colons gimmick is going to draw about as much money as Puerto Rico is #RAWTonight


----------



## #PushBrayOffACliff (Mar 22, 2016)

So now we will have to pass ambrose to a more manic side


:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol

Who am I kidding? This feud is on a talk show and a plant.fpalm


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

3ku1 said:


> She wasn't hacked. Thats her official Twitter acc. I hope its a hack for Beckys sake. Well.see


I don't think anyone would be stupid enough to even post that as a joke after Zahra.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Did Kalisto just say "yea it was fucking amazing"?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Face facts if your name isint Roman Reigns no one's getting a push the next decade. I think.Vince is gonna get Reigns to beat Punks record just to spite Him Lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Talk about a jobber battle royal. Holy crap.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

3ku1 said:


> She wasn't hacked. Thats her official Twitter acc. I hope its a hack for Beckys sake. Well.see


Yes it was a hack

http://wrestlechat.net/becky-lynchs-instagram-gets-hacked-chris-sabin-talks-about-contact-with-wwe/


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727318255837147137
:batista3


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey, sandow is still on the roster.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Titus is back!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

He lives!!!!!!! Titus is here!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:jbl: "Ambrose just got planted."

:clap

Oh shit, Titus O'Neil is back and actually got an entrance! :O


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

"Hey everyone! I'm back after being suspended for tugging Vince a little to hard!".


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rusev better effing go over.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Titus is only begun to get buried. Watch. You don't make fun of McMahon. McMahon makes fun of you. :vince$


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Is there any possible way Sheamus doesn't win this?


----------



## PanopticonPrime (Mar 25, 2015)

I am thinking Apollo Crews is winning.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

A suit and a Lucha mask. 

Is that how you need to dress for a job interview at Lucha Underground?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Nuclear Man! Come on Vince Book it!


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Can he please push Vince again.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I don't see how Fella doesn't win this. Crews and Fella are the last two.

Edit nvm. Corbin might win.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Mra22 said:


> Yes it was a hack
> 
> http://wrestlechat.net/becky-lynchs-instagram-gets-hacked-chris-sabin-talks-about-contact-with-wwe/


Ok good to hear. I stand corrected. I apologize.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Let Rusev win. Let Rusev win. Or someone else who's good. but let Rusev win.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Sandow. :mark:


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Should of made Titus return in a super smarky city.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Kalisto speaks!?!?!?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm hoping Rusev wins this battle royal.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Half the people in this battle royal should be thankful there have been so many injuries that WWE didn't do their normal post-wrestlemania clean out.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Who cares about the league of jobbers, let's go Corbin !!!!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We may have our winner.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727318255837147137
> :batista3


LMAO that totally reminded me that Chris was also the one who killed Francesca as well :lol Chris, the trombone & plant killer, lol.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Corbin has to win this. If he loses two straight nights in a row its gonna kill his momentum.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

manstis1804 said:


> Is there any possible way Sheamus doesn't win this?


Well I suppose you might have a point..

*coughs*


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

I hope Baron Corbin keeps his shirt on.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The lower end of the card battle royal.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Is that shopped I don't remember the heil Hitler thing


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

ShaggyK said:


> Kalisto speaks!?!?!?


You didn't see his atrocious ESPN interview the day of Wrestlemania?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Hopefully Sin Cara will win.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It's down to Corbin or Crews. And who's idea was it to put Kallisto on mic?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Confession I have to make. 

I hate all these Superstars. 


I want to see the Superstars I grew up watching. :mj2 Fuck this era, it's so fake. Know damn well none of them guys in this battle royal even want the US title, they are just in this match because Vince told them to wrestle in it.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Mra22 said:


> Yes it was a hack
> 
> http://wrestlechat.net/becky-lynchs-instagram-gets-hacked-chris-sabin-talks-about-contact-with-wwe/


It was an obvious hack. I mean she'd have to be legitimately insane to post that.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

3ku1 said:


> Face facts if your name isint Roman Reigns no one's getting a push the next decade. I think.Vince is gonna get Reigns to beat Punks record just to spite Him Lol.


He won't beat Punk record the Lobo movie will get in the way








^^ That Reigns as Lobo


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Jesus Christ Sandow the first out in this jobberfest.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

I fucking hate battle royals!!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Thought Axel was :cena4


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

SpeedStick said:


> He won't beat Punk record the Lobo movie will get in the way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New gimmick! Haha.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kalisto sucks on the mic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truthbetold (Sep 22, 2015)

Jobber Royal


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Win did Finlay come back?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why the fuck is Axel now wrestling in shorts? He looks like he joined Raven's Flock or something.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

So, the one chance Kalisto gets to show some personality, he sits there and shows zero.

"Great competitors."
"I'm so happy to be here." 


For the love of God, if the term vanilla midget was ever applicable :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crews not gonna win.

:lmao fpalm


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Sheamus is winning this.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

OH THANK GOD!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

WTF Crews and Corbin not in the final 4

NOTHING has changed


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kalisto making fun of JBL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

LMFAO


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Man that's bull crap that jobber Ziggler shouldn't be eliminating Corbin


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

LON final 3 I'd imagine. Hopefully Rusev wins.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Lol Corbin.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crews and Corbin not winning and getting eliminated EARLY.

:ha

And they go to commercial in the middle of it.

:lmao


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> OH THANK GOD!


+1 I thought overrated Corbin was going to win another Battle Royal.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Corbin with his Matt Hardy struggle pants. Needs to get that figured out.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Crews is meh


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Corbin should have stayed in NXT. I can't believe he lost to this geek.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

islesfan13 said:


> Is that shopped I don't remember the heil Hitler thing


The first time I even heard of it was tonight.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Kemba said:


> Kalisto making fun of JBL.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I guess Rey Mysterio was lucky too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It took until theres alittle bit more than 30 minutes left in the show for this thread to get to 1,000 posts.

What the fuck have they done?!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I swear to god if Sheamus or Del Rio win this


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'M surprised, my two picks are already out. hmmm. 

titus o'neil? who the fuck even knows or cares.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Lothario said:


> So, the one chance Kalisto gets to show some personality, he sits there and shows zero.
> 
> "Great competitors."
> "I'm so happy to be here."
> ...


Wouldn't he be more of like a cappuccino midget?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Del Rio better not win.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Well Corbin is already dead in the water, Ziggler has made him his bitch two straight nights in a row. Soon he'll be a member of social outcast and dancing with New Day.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

So they are still not pushing young talent. When is the last time. We saw a Taker, Khali, Lesnar type debut impact? Anyway.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Please have Del Rio win this. I give no fucks.


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Reigns should be in this battle royal. The amount of people in there that's way more talented than him...


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Corbin should just quit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

birthday_massacre said:


> I swear to god if Sheamus or Del Rio win this


Don't worry they will


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Please never give that massed midget a mic again finally found someone worse than reigns


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So this new era is just new guys on the roster? Cause the booking and structure hasn't changed at all.

If AJ won the title last night the new era marketing would make sense, but its still the same old shit which is why this new era shit is ridiculous. Just having new guys on the roster doesn't make it a new era.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:chlol at them playing a game of red light, green light with Corbin's push so far. I'm not even a fan of the guy, but come the hell on, WWE.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

There goes Titus!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Please don't let the winner be a former LON member. All of the have already been U.S. champs.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Fella lobs Titus over the ropes! :lmao fuq' out of here!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Cena just got eliminated.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So it's down to Zack Jobber, Sin Jobba, and the League of Jobbers..


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Sin Cara should win this because the League guys all fight each other. I'd like to see Cara and Kalisto.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

ShaggyK said:


> Wouldn't he be more of like a cappuccino midget?





That's racist.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sin Cara gonna win.

Edit: NEVERMIND


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> It took until theres alittle bit more than 30 minutes left in the show for this thread to get to 1,000 posts.
> 
> What the fuck have they done?!


This is the general sentiment towards RAW:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Impressive move by Sin Cara. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Put it back on Rusev


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

WTF. Rusev could've military pressed that scrub and threw him out of the ring.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Kalisto is a 30 year old man giving a 3rd grade book report on commentary.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

Can someone take the mic away from Kalisto... he makes Saxon seem interesting


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Of course Sin Cara got hurt on the way out :kobefacepalm


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

I missed the past hr. Did I miss anything lol?


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

If Ryder somehow wins this :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

How is Ryder still in this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> The first time I even heard of it was tonight.


Well thank god it wasn't Paige or it would be world news by now. My guess she's was hacked but she didn't mention anything about being hacked. Could have been a poorly worded joke that she realized after the fact and deleted, who knows honestly.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Shame that Cara is out, since he and Kalisto could've made for a nice friendly feud. Please let Zack or Ru-Ru win this, since they both deserve a hell of a lot better than they've gotten as of late.



Prayer Police said:


> Please don't let the winner be a former League of BOOTY member.


Fixed. :woods


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Lothario said:


> That's racist.


I mean, maybe a little yeah. Wasn't my intention though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

When Jobbers Collide.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And of course the final 4 are all guys no one gives a fuck about and have already held the title, yeah its a new era alright....


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Lothario said:


> That's racist.


Actually it's ethnic discrimination.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Every time kalisto talks he stutters so yeah the US title is pretty much back to being worse than the women's title


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rusev is the man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

mansofa said:


> Can someone take the mic away from Kalisto... he makes Saxon seem interesting


Maybe. Anything is possible.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Ryder's more over than Reigns.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

CMON RUSEV.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

RUSEV! CRUSH!


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Kallisto on commentary :bully4


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This battle royal has just :buried the US title.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Kemba said:


> How is Ryder still in this?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They probably wanna throw him a bone after losing to the Miz after WM.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

CMON Rusev!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Zack Daddy vs. Ru-Ru! :mark:


----------



## What A Maneuver (Jun 16, 2013)

MyaTheBee said:


> Nope move along,nothing to see here.





3ku1 said:


> Tlc thrown around.


Meh, all right, thanks guys.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Rusev looks weird as fuck in those tall wrestling boots. The athletic shoes looked better on him.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow is Ryder going to win the US title and the Intercontinental Title in one month?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Del Rio has been eliminated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> And of course the final 4 are all guys no one gives a fuck about and have already held the title, yeah its a new era alright....


Hmmm this reminds of another promotion in its final years. Fortunately for Wwe, currently theirs no one in the market. I walk alone.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I like the Rusev win. Get him back to being a monster


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OMG Rusev wins.

:ha

New era my ass.

Terrible.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

islesfan13 said:


> Well thank god it wasn't Paige or it would be world news by now. My guess she's was hacked but she didn't mention anything about being hacked. Could have been a poorly worded joke that she realized after the fact and deleted, who knows honestly.


She posted something else that was weird as well she would have to extremely stupid to actually post it and posting she got hacked would bring a lot more attention to it.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

I'm entirely fine with that, but imagine the pop if Ryder had have gone over.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Rusev should be competing for the WHC (along with KO), not getting demoted to US.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Rusev as the champ would be decent, at least the title would be on tv.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, at least it was Rusev and not the other two LOJ members..


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Fuck Rusev. Ryder should have won.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Poor Ryder, guy can't catch a break.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:rusevyes :rusevyes

Rusev is winning the US title back. I'm very surprised Fella didn't win.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh hey it's Lana, I forgot she was still around.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

YES! RUSEV! :mark:


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

yeah RuRu wins... My man!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Push for Rusev plz



But yeah this new era stuff is bullshit.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:moyes8 Rusev wins title and then Cena takes it back from Rusev?


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Good move. Hopefully Rusev goes over. Kalisto is ridiculously boring.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Yay Rusev


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

At least have Ryder miss the big boot. What a no sell by Rusev.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rusev wins!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

Rusev about to be fed to the midget


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

God, Rusev is such shit. Looks like a legit slow person.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

smh Vince muting those "take your heels off" chants again


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> And of course the final 4 are all guys no one gives a fuck about and have already held the title, yeah its a new era alright....


I care about Ryder. :vincecry


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RU-RU WINS!!! And here comes Lana looking tasty as fuck to celebrate. :yum:

And :evans at Rusev calling Kalisto "YOU MEXICAN TRASH!"

Shame that Ryder lost, but at least he wasn't totally geeked out.


----------



## FireCena555 (Dec 24, 2014)

Will Balor debut tonight guys?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So..............we back to the anti-American gimmick? Please no.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Please don't let Rusev swallow Kalisto only to be swallowed in turn by Big Match John.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Have the match now so you can take the belt off this goof


----------



## Seasoning (Feb 9, 2016)

Rusev back on top!


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Not really interested in Rusev/Kalisto. Rusev should pursue the IC title later.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh God, I just realized they're setting it up for Rusev to win the title and then John Cena to return and then win it again from Rusev.


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

Why the fuck does JBL need to spoil things with his obvious commentary of the opposite happening near the end of matches?!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

This is set up for Cena to come back and win


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

FUCK ZACK RYDER

FINALLY RUSEV WINS SOMETHING, EVEN IF MEANINGLESS


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Lana in red :curry2


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Just when I forget how hot Lana is, she comes out looking better than ever. Jesus!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Kalisto is in trouble now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Rusev better effing go over that midget.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Hey im fine with Rusev winning. Better then Somme guy eho all he does ia tweet. Maybe they should introduce the internet title.


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hope lil' Naitch is in the storyline.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Rusev will never get a reaction like Ryder in his entire career. 

Sorry you got over, Ryder.

New era my ass.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Black Panther!


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Best part of Raw


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

I don't give a shit about civil war. I just want a decent fantastic 4 movie for fucks sake.


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

God forbid they have Kalisto wrestle some one his own speed for a change.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The new era is on fire. :shane2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Civil War getting hyped up on RAW. :yoda

TEAM CAP, BAYBAY!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> I don't give a shit about civil war. I just want a decent fantastic 4 movie for fucks sake.


Never going to happen, it's a cursed franchise like the Hulk.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

THE SHIV said:


> Please don't let Rusev swallow Kalisto only to be swallowed in turn by Big Match John.


Rusev wins the US title at Extreme Rules.

Big Match John wins the US title on Memorial Day.

Patriotic AF.

:cena2


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> She posted something else that was weird as well she would have to extremely stupid to actually post it and posting she got hacked would bring a lot more attention to it.


I agree it most likely was a hack , she would at minimum be suspended for something like that if the company found out and it was true. Probably some smark on the Internet thinking he or she is funny by hacking a wrestler.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

T'Challa put in work. kada


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Rusev wins the belt

Cena comes back Memorial day

...


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> I don't give a shit about civil war. I just want a decent fantastic 4 movie for fucks sake.


Watch The Incredibles


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

FireCena555 said:


> Will Balor debut tonight guys?



I doubt it.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

They're going to continue to let Charlotte cut promos even though she's just as bad if not worse than Reigns.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Ratedr4life said:


> THE SHIV said:
> 
> 
> > Please don't let Rusev swallow Kalisto only to be swallowed in turn by Big Match John.
> ...


I hope and pray you're wrong.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> I don't give a shit about civil war. I just want a decent fantastic 4 movie for fucks sake.


HUH? But Captain American its Marvel best trilogy


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Civil War getting hyped up on RAW. :yoda
> 
> TEAM CAP, BAYBAY!


People actually watch this capecrap, much less get invested in it?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> YES! RUSEV! :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Charlotte is horrible on the mic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Im there day 1 for Civil War. They will show Warner and Zack fucking Snyder how to make a super hero movie not suck.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


> Pure_Dynamite12 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't give a shit about civil war. I just want a decent fantastic 4 movie for fucks sake.
> ...


I would say that First Class, Days of Future Past, and Apocalypse is the best trilogy.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> I don't give a shit about civil war. I just want a decent fantastic 4 movie for fucks sake.


Doom, Magneto, Punisher, and Moon Knight is the only Marvel characters I like.

Fuck this Disney/Marvel shit. Fuck FOX's black spandex X-Men shit.

We need a good Doctor Doom (Mads).


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Lol just strip Charlotte. I can watch her work a match. But she shouldn't be champ..she's awful.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> RU-RU WINS!!! And here comes Lana looking tasty as fuck to celebrate. :yum:
> 
> And :evans at *Rusev calling Kalisto "YOU MEXICAN TRASH!"*
> 
> Shame that Ryder lost, but at least he wasn't totally geeked out.


I knew someone else had to hear it too.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Charlotte has an incredible rack.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Charlotte is ok. But I want posts of Pizza like last time


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ratedr4life said:


> Rusev wins the US title at Extreme Rules.
> 
> Big Match John wins the US title on Memorial Day.
> 
> ...


It's The Circle of Word Life.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

ShaggyK said:


> I mean, maybe a little yeah. Wasn't my intention though.




I was only joking. I'm just bored. Don't take me seriously :lol


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

markoutsmarkout said:


> Lumpy McRighteous said:
> 
> 
> > Civil War getting hyped up on RAW.
> ...


Many millions more than wrestling watchers. 

Black Panther gonna fuck shit up.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Sasha better come out!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This angle is so bad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I have to admit, i hate the lack of some articles in american english, like prepositions, urgh. I don't want to be that person, saying one form is more correct than the other cause that's just uneducated but that movie is In Cinemas ON Friday, or THIS Friday, or NEXT Friday ... just something. it just bothers me so much because it's started to creep into standard english. totally left field it's totally distracting lol.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Why the fuck is Flair still employed after the recent events.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Sorry Ryder is mediocre. Don't care how over he is. Rusev should of won


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Pure_Dynamite12 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't give a shit about civil war. I just want a decent fantastic 4 movie for fucks sake.
> ...


Moon Knight? Damn, I just learned a new Marvel hero, it's been awhile since that's happened. He looks a lot like Spectre from DC.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Nothing says "new era" quite like a Montreal Screwjob rehash. I mean, way to be current. The 200 different times WCW/TNA rehashed it just weren't enough yet.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Flair half in the bag i see


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

markoutsmarkout said:


> People actually watch this capecrap, much less get invested in it?


We're watching WWE though.....:heston


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This last hour has reallllllly dragged on.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God if Natalya comes out and this feud continues i'm gonna lose it.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Boss needs to end Charlotte.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so wrestlers can call out refs


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Yep. Charlotte is worse on the mic than Reigns. What's with the WWE's obsession with letting her talk?


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

Who did charles robinson piss off?


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

Jesus Charlotte is awful.

Why the fuck is he on Raw and Paige and Sasha aren't?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

lil' Naitch :mark:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Is Charles nailing Charlotte?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

markoutsmarkout said:


> Lumpy McRighteous said:
> 
> 
> > Civil War getting hyped up on RAW.
> ...


You just spent two and a half hours watching people in tights pretend to beat each other up. It's pretty much the same thing.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Charlotte getting some good heat there.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> Jesus Charlotte is awful.
> 
> Why the fuck is he on Raw and Paige and Sasha aren't?


Paige os on vacation lol.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Stephanie McMahon isn't talking Charlotte.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Ric Flair is creeping me out tonight :side:


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Drunk Ric should be fired.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

STOP COUGHING INTO THE MIC, RIC, GODDAMN :lmao


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

LOL he said yes, fucking idiot.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

DeeGuy said:


> Ric Flair is creeping me out tonight :side:


So hes being consistent


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kemba said:


> The Boss needs to end Charlotte.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

The Charles Robinson heel turn is enough to spark a new Era alone. It's been a long time coming.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Crowd is so corny.

"Cheater! Cheater!"


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That evil grin :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Ric should of brought up Owen.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

By God Maggle.. I'm screaming stop it stop it now..


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Charlotte is the only diva with mic skills. It's why she's champ.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Nattie: "I'm gonna put on my fiercest s&m gear and set the record straight!"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This rehash of 1997 in the New Era is stale as fuck and reliving a nearly two decade old controversy. Turn the page, Vince.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

UGH! and it continues on for another month. Jesus Christ WHERE IS SASHA!? You know the diva thats actually over and everyone wants to see take the title. Get ****** voice Natty off my fucking screen.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Extreme Rules gonna be all rematches?


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Charles got confused.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Charlotte the least charismatic diva on the roster?


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

nice save, Nattie...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

He payed a ref to screw you... Wew lawd.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Please throw the poor woman a fucking bone and let Nattie get a reign with the belt. For fucks sake she deserves it as much as anybody!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Paid a referee to screw me lol.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I like how Natalya paused after she said screw me.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:chlol at Charlotte looking so happy when Nattie spoke to her and then mockingly acting deflated when Nattie ran her down.

The true queen of heels, unlike Nipple H. :flair3


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

What the fuck is Nattie wearing? Like, you can't be all angry and bad ass coming out like that.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This is about the drunk old man.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Kill yourself


----------



## St. Hubbins (Apr 4, 2016)

this is all shit...no fucks given


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Charlotte is so bad on the mic that she makes Natalya sound like C.M. Punk.


----------



## KITD (Aug 22, 2009)

Can Natalya change her music. The fans always fall for it


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

The only good thing about this feud is that Lil Naitch is involved.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Someone get ric one of his daughters bras please


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Flair just took Nattie to Space Mountain. 

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

sigh


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Flair holding the wrong side of his face :lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ric is going to have a stroke.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Flair takes a header in the airport and now he's taking bumps. Legend!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So Nattie's a common thief now?
:ha


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

LMFAO.

FLAIR NO SOLD THE FUCK OUT OF THAT.

BITCH DIDN'T EVEN BOTHER TAPPING.

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh man, I forgot that this is the main event.

:lmao

Another tag match.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Didn't The Filthy Animals mug Ric once upon a time? :lmao


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

what the hell is this?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

A true low point in a legend's career.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Another week of this fucking feud.:trips7


----------



## kiryu (May 1, 2016)

coming next... Buried Club vs The Rock's Cousins


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm considering becoming a huge white knight for Charlotte, like Roman Reigns fan level of white knight


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Boss can't save us fast enough!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cipher (Mar 27, 2016)

THE SHIV said:


> A true low point in a legend's career.


You must have missed his entire TNA run. Watch that if you want embarrassing.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Drunk Ric Flair has carried the Charlotte/Nattie feud on his facial expressions alone.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This RAW was pretty awful.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

islesfan13 said:


> Charlotte the least charismatic diva on the roster?


Is pretty close between her and Natalya.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Ric Flair should be sent back to TNA as punishment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

nWoWolfpac98 said:


> You must have missed his entire TNA run. Watch that if you want embarrassing.


His stuff with Lethal was great.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Nattie's promos sounds less like a wrestler and more like a mom talking to her kid about acting out in school.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Charlotte is so bad on the mic that she makes Natalya sound like C.M. Punk.


Charlotte, as you lay there, with your kettle hopefully as settled as it can be...


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Im excited for the main event. Should be a good match.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

nWoWolfpac98 said:


> THE SHIV said:
> 
> 
> > A true low point in a legend's career.
> ...


At least his angle with Jay Lethal was awesome. That was because of Jay Lethel, though.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

nWoWolfpac98 said:


> You must have missed his entire TNA run. Watch that if you want embarrassing.


He did have that one segment with Jay Lethal though


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Phaedra said:


> what the hell is this?


A new era.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God the fucking Uso's literally look like two little clones of Reigns. Seriously, can one of those 3 change their look? Long wet black hair and black goatees for everyone!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

nWoWolfpac98 said:


> You must have missed his entire TNA run. Watch that if you want embarrassing.


Shit was gold.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I don't think Roman will lead his team to victory tonight.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

THE SHIV said:


> A true low point in a legend's career.


Yea I'm sure thats how Flair views it, so sad being on TV every week and driving to the bank to cash his WWE checks..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

nWoWolfpac98 said:


> You must have missed his entire TNA run. Watch that if you want embarrassing.


The pills helped me forget that.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Is pretty close between her and Natalya.


It's definitely Nattie. Paint drying on a wall has more charisma than her.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Shit was gold.


That looks fucking entertaining....


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Lothario said:


> A new era.


they need new writers lol. 

this show is so fucking dense light is bending around it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> His stuff with Lethal was great.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

That cartoon looks so bad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Heath V said:


> Yea I'm sure thats how Flair views it, so sad being on TV every week and driving to the bank to cash his WWE checks..


As long as h's not driving drunk, I'm sure he is happy.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

The G.O.A.T said:


> Is pretty close between her and Natalya.


At least Natalya doesn't have go away heat.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Charlotte looks like she just DIED:lol


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Charlotte is going to have to win on her own.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Ric's hair still in place, wooooo!


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Stephanie wanting to be a heel and simultaneously a face.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"Daddy, why is THE GUY being booed?"

"He's not the hero we need, nor want."


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

What the hell is wrong with Flair? He won't speak and his facial expressions are just weird and awkward. 

That entire segment with Flair and Charlotte was just awkward lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Ready to Fly > Phenomenal


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

I want Charlotte vs. Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## frankthetank91 (Feb 24, 2014)

JBL talking about Camp WWE is the cringiest thing I have ever seen. Not too mention they just repeated word for word what they said last night.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Stephanie made the right call.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol they wont even let Ric speak now, he was communicating with Stephanie through facial expression in that promo.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

God damn, just thinking about this entrance with AJ as heel and having his faction behind him reminds me of the absolute fucking winner story line they could be having. Instead Reignswinslol


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

AJ Styles on ESPN. Crazy.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

MANIC_ said:


> What the hell is wrong with Flair? He won't speak and his facial expressions are just weird and awkward.
> 
> That entire segment with Flair and Charlotte was just awkward lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Kinda marked for the Bullet Club coming out together in WWE.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Doom, Magneto, Punisher, and Moon Knight is the only Marvel characters I like.
> 
> Fuck this Disney/Marvel shit. Fuck FOX's black spandex X-Men shit.
> 
> We need a good Doctor Doom (Mads).


I agree about the disney shit. Especially making One face Mystique the leader of the X-men.

IT's insulting.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

lol he can't get a pop in St Louis


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Roman is in the house!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Alright guys what's the over/under on number of Superkicks the Usos do in this match?


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Reigns and Usos are here and the Thunder-Spurs game is at halftime. Not good.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

JBL finally got his Leicester reference in.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

roud at Styles, Gallows and Anderson busting out the Too Sweet Me on WWE TV and A.J. rocking all black attire like he did during his Lone Wolf and Bullet Club days.


----------



## kiryu (May 1, 2016)

"the family vs the club" - Michael Cole 2016


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> they need new writers lol.
> 
> this show is so fucking dense light is bending around it.


They need a certain 70 year old senile fuck to die or retire that's how change happens when he's gone


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

I didn't catch RAW. Someone tell me if it was worth watching. If Bullet Club comes out then I'm watching for sure.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The crowd is taking easy on Roman.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So Styles is in the heel corner.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

gabrielcev said:


> I didn't catch RAW. Someone tell me if it was worth watching. If Bullet Club comes out then I'm watching for sure.


It's been pretty shit the main event is on right now with Bullet Club vs Rock's cousins.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

gabrielcev said:


> I didn't catch RAW. Someone tell me if it was worth watching. If Bullet Club comes out then I'm watching for sure.


They came out,all matching black and white tights. Looks dope.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

I can't believe that Festus is back on my screen..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Uso's in a Raw main event.

:heyman6


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Here comes Festus.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> I agree about the disney shit. Especially making One face Mystique the leader of the X-men.
> 
> IT's insulting.


The only reason Mystique is a big focal point in the newer X Men movies is because Jennifer Lawrence is playing her. If it was someone like Elle Fanning she'd only have a few lines and wouldn't be a big focal point. But because of Hunger Games and Lawrence' big movies shes been in, the Mystique character is a main player.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Gallows looks lame with those pants.
When will WWE realize there's more money and intrigue with Roman as the top heel? Imagine if they never turned Rocky Miavia heel.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

gabrielcev said:


> I didn't catch RAW. Someone tell me if it was worth watching. If Bullet Club comes out then I'm watching for sure.


The main event now is the Bullet Club/AJ vs Roman/USOs


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Time for a commercial.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Kinda marked for the Bullet Club coming out together in WWE.


When kids are forced by their parents to like the Bullet Club when they like Reigns and the Usos:


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Prayer Police said:


> Gallows looks lame with those pants.
> When will WWE realize there's more money and intrigue with Roman as the top heel? Imagine if they never turned Rocky Miavia heel.


Rocky Sucks Rocky Sucks

Reigns Sucks Reigns Sucks


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Good start to the match. Another 10 minutes at this pace and I'll be happy.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I see that Daniel Bryan is working for Subway now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> JBL finally got his Leicester reference in.


:jbl Jamie Vardys avin a party Maggle


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Gallows is such a joke.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

God just imagine their entrance tonight if AJ was a heel and won the title, just imagine that entrance with those 3 coming out as the top heel stable running the show with AJ wearing the gold. It would just feel so refreshing and actually feel like a new era then. But no its still the same boring failure of a champion Reigns holding the belt still trying to be a face...


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> The only reason Mystique is a big focal point in the newer X Men movies is because Jennifer Lawrence is playing her. If it was someone like Elle Fanning she'd only have a few lines and wouldn't be a big focal point. But because of Hunger Games and Lawrence' big movies shes been in, the Mystique character is a main player.


It still sucks.

The X-men aren't the X-men without Charles Xavier. Even in the comics, since his death, they've been constantly going downhill.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

AJ really needs to go over here it's the fucking Uso's.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This crowd sucks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> God just imagine their entrance tonight if AJ was a heel and won the title, just imagine that entrance with those 3 coming out as the top heel stable running the show with AJ wearing the gold. It would just feel so refreshing and actually feel like a new era then.


That would be too awesome and entertaining. A deserving champion and a top heel stable. Fans want Reigns and Uso, didn't you hear?


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> When kids are forced by their parents to like *Reigns and the Usos* when they like *the Bullet Club*:


Fixed. :saul


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

AJ sold that super kick like a million bucks.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Styles got mad at his boys.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> The Uso's in a Raw main event.
> 
> :heyman6


Welcome to the new era!!


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

Didn't watch last night. Just now tuned in for the main event. Reigns seems to be playing within his strengths, which is crucial. Turn this cunt heel, damnit.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Guy is on a roll!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Ratedr4life said:


> Fixed. :saul


:evans

Repped.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Shane has no power. It's still Vince calling the shots. If it were up to Shane, Reigns would be heel mid card. AJ Styles WWE Champion.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Reigns still making the bullet club look like geeks

they should be destroying everything
not getting beat up


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

I thought Uso was going to pin AJ for a second I would of finally be done after that.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice forearm!


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Which Uso will take the pen?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stylles (Jan 26, 2016)

Did he just drill Anderson by accident?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't like the fore arm being AJ Style's finish. He needs something better


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Of course AJ pins an Uso. :lol

Yawn.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Kemba said:


> Which Uso will take the pen?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The fat one.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Festus is manhandling The Guy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

WWE really needs to emphasize just how big of a heel team Anderson and Gallows are!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Do it.


----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

1 Phenomenal Forearm to knock out Uso

4 Phenomenal Forearms can't knock out Roman.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Reigns still making the bullet club look like geeks
> 
> they should be destroying everything
> not getting beat up


But they are destroying everything...


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this whole thing is dumb


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Fucking stupid booking. Turn him fucking heel and run the stable!!! Fucking idiots


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

So the right team went over?

Wowser.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I called it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What a shock. An Uso took a pin? Say it ain't so, Joe Anoai.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Roman makes AJ look like a GEEK AGAIN.

:lmao :ha


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

So, who's the heels here?
Easy, Reigns. You almost Enzo'd him.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Roman stands tall again :lol


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

God, the WWE took less than 2 weeks to make Anderson and Gallows look like such geeks


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

A.J. should've beat the crap out of Reigns with that chair.


----------



## manstis1804 (Jan 31, 2010)

Fucking good ending right here. There's shades of gray going on and they totally make sense.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Are they aware Roman is the heel there?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

Damn careful with the ropes after what happened to Enzo.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> But they are destroying everything...


No they are not. they looked like geeks AGAIN


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

all just a big misunderstanding


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Roman has gone nuts!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

The writers are actually doing something correctly...A lot gray going on.

Not sure who are the heels.

(Make Roman heel please)


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## SnapOrTap (Feb 21, 2012)

Loses to Roman last night.

Become's his bitch on Raw the next night.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

AJ a GEEK.

It's over.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

they can't even have Reigns laying flat on this back at the end of raw can they

FFS


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

What a heel


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Reigns is never going to be a babybface.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

manstis1804 said:


> Fucking good ending right here. There's shades of gray going on and they totally make sense.


Doing a lot of good story telling for guys who aren't good at promos with expressions and actions


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Does Styles have a pulse?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

The Phenomenal One vs The Untalented One


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh what a surprise, Reigns on top at the end of RAW...didn't see that one coming


----------



## ChairShot90 (Sep 6, 2013)

Reigns sucks. He is a fucking cancer. Talentless fucking hack.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Roman once again living up to his THE GUY schtick. :clap Tweener Reigns = Best Reigns, now keep him like that, WWE!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

AJ has officially completed his transition to another geek.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

THAT BUMP!!!


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

Its like this company actually loves low ratings. They have a god damn gold mine with Styles leading a heel Bullet Club but they wont do it.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> No they are not. they looked like geeks AGAIN


Did you see them destroying Roman? Sure it was bad that the Usos got them with chairs, but it's not like they got no offence.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

I think this was the first solo powerbomb by Reigns. Guess this is why they hired AJ, to make Roman look strong.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So did Gallows and Anderson just disappear?


----------



## -Sambo Italiano- (Jan 3, 2007)

No balor, Styles gets decimated

Good stuff


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

The Guy looked Great tonight!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

AJ is now 3-1 against Roman. At this point I don't think Reigns can catch up.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Styles is a babyface right so the heel just destroy him there


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12 (Nov 3, 2015)

And roman still looks strong.

Wrestling is dead.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

I actually loved this ending.

It does set up a potential styles/bullet club major heel club down the line.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

They have essentially made Reigns into Batista after he split form Evolution in terms of attitude; that shitworks so much better than happy Cenawannabe


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

I never EVER thought I'd say this and mean it, but... hurry back, John.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Just to clarify,AJ has beaten Roman three times (two of those ''clean'').


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Where did Saxton go?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I think this is actually going to lead up to Styles as a heel.

Too much 'No I won't hurt Roman.", then tweener shit by Roman. Styles then has enough.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Awful. If God himself was a wrestler in WWE, Reigns would still be booked stronger.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> And roman still looks strong.
> 
> Wrestling is dead.


It is leading to the Raw where AJ gives in and joins in an ass kicking with the other 2. IT is logical. I mean why should AJ just join in automatically when BC kicked him out


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So AJ is cleanly pinned at Payback then gets destroyed by Roman to close RAW. Makes perfect sense. :eyeroll. Well it certainly isn't 50/50 booking that's for sure.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727333978412191744
*Excellent!*


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

That was an awesome main event match and post match. So much intrigue and great wrestling with the BC guys around.

And Karl Anderson looked so fucking good during the match. He is so ridiculously sharp.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Reigns legit lost 2/4ths of his support in the audience with that. Styles refuses to assault him and in return, he puts him through a table. I mean, it's better than the boy scout act with John but it only made AJ the sympathetic figure to anyone that doesn't have the desire to sleep with Reigns. They keep going hot and cold with his tweener thing and it's confusing. One minute you want him to be Daniel Bryan and the next he's Stone Cold.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

all in all... said:


> all just a big misunderstanding


Its like an episode of Threes Company up in here.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

That was a sick ass powerbomb


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Styles has made Roman look good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## perro (Nov 19, 2008)

if the idea is to get the sympathy on AJ they succeeded.

But no this is just Roman needing to look strong


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Can't say i'm surprised. This is no different from Tana doing the exact same thing to AJ at NJPW.


----------



## MM10 (Feb 22, 2011)

KingofKings1281 said:


> I never EVER thought I'd say this and mean it, but... hurry back, John.


Give me John Cena over this talentless fuck.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Everybody is so mad!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> Did you see them destroying Roman? Sure it was bad that the Usos got them with chairs, but it's not like they got no offence.


The bullet club should not be taking anything close to what has been happening to them. They should be booked like the NWO and Shield was when they first debuted. Dominating everyone and not taking much offense. They look like pussies. And they still ended the show AGAIN with them getting their asses kicked. Its dumb


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

wwetna1 said:


> It is leading to the Raw where AJ gives in and joins in an ass kicking with the other 2. IT is logical. I mean why should AJ just join in automatically when BC kicked him out


It's a matter of time imo.


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

Kemba said:


> Everybody is so mad!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please bring back John Cena.....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Roman makes AJ look like a GEEK AGAIN.
> 
> :lmao :ha


You can't teach an old Vince new tricks. AJ is such a "threat" to Roman.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> AJ has officially completed his transition to another geek.


How so?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This show is better than Raw.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

AJ has to be turning now, theres been too many moments where he's chose the high road and didn't hurt Reigns with his buddies only to be punched in the face by Reigns for his troubles. I think he's gonna have enough and join in with Gallows and Anderson and kick Reigns' ass.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

KingofKings1281 said:


> I never EVER thought I'd say this and mean it, but... hurry back, John.


Cena is the perfect opponent to hate. You need him against your favorite wrestler. Makes perfect feuds.

Roman is just........


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> How so?


Losing his feud with Jericho,Losing to Owens twice,losing against Roman when he took 7 finishers and had help from 2 other people along with him being defeated with 1 spear and just being destroyed on Raw right now.


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Dope ending. I love how the haters are bitching about it. If you don't like it, then stop watching. But we all know you won't do that.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

As long as this leads up to this:


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

AJ was just another guy when he lost to Jericho at Mania. The aura/shine has been off AJ since.

I understand the story they are trying to convey here. They are trying to turn Styles into a bigger babyface. Styles may get revenge on Reigns but this is eventually leading to Gallows/Anderson turning on him at Extreme Rules.

I'll be very surprised if they go the other route and turn AJ heel.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

If Roman looked any stronger. He wouldn't fit in the tv screen lol. Surley its time to make others look strong too? It well get to the point, Reigns well hv no opponents credible enough to face.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Random Reigns said:


> Dope ending. I love how the haters are bitching about it. If you don't like it, then stop watching. But we all know you won't do that.


Have you seen the ratings? They most certainly have.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

birthday_massacre said:


> The bullet club should not be taking anything close to what has been happening to them. They should be booked like the NWO and Shield was when they first debuted. Dominating everyone and not taking much offense. They look like pussies. And they still ended the show AGAIN with them getting their asses kicked. Its dumb


Why should they not struggle with even numbers? The Shield didn't face even numbers to months in. They kicked ass 3 on1 or 3 on 2. They lost to the Wyatts. They beat DX after a year of working together as a unit. I mean damn people are acting like they shouldn't struggle vs a blood family which includes multiple time tag champs and a multiple time world champ 3 on 3. 

They aren't fucking Undertaker and Kane or even well acclaimed singles guys like NAsh and HAll people


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Random Reigns said:


> Dope ending. I love how the haters are bitching about it. If you don't like it, then stop watching. But we all know you won't do that.


Yeah because its so wrong to criticize something you don't like about the show, you must like everything or not watch at all huh?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> How so?


He signed with WWE.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> The bullet club should not be taking anything close to what has been happening to them. They should be booked like the NWO and Shield was when they first debuted. Dominating everyone and not taking much offense. They look like pussies. And they still ended the show AGAIN with them getting their asses kicked. Its dumb


Does them playing up the Styles "won't take the easy way out" with the chair not kind of smooth over why they eventually got laid out?

I mean the Uso's did take advantage and hit them with chairs from behind (sort of like tweener or heels) and Reigns attacked him from behind (like a tweener or heel).

Or was anything less than them standing tall potentially looking like heels the only acceptable way to end the show?


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Wow I didnt know Roman was going to stand tall


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: 1st Monday Night Raw of the &quot;NEW ERA&quot;*

Actually didn't mind this week's ending, since it makes me curious what will happen next. All I know is that Styles should get the upper hand, whether if he finally gives into the Bullet Club, or he does it by himself.

I hope they don't make Styles try to explain things to Roman, and say it was a misunderstanding.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

The ending was good but it needs to lead to complete change in AJ's demeanor these next three weeks. The next time we see him he needs to be trying to take Roman's head off. I doubt Vince will let him get any real measurement of revenge though. He'll probably just beat up the Usos while Roman solos the bullet club. :/


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Remove Usos please.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

@birthday_massacre

Imagine if the NWO or DX were booked like this at the start of their runs? They'd be dead in the water before the angle even started. WWE books backwards these days. The fact that some on here defend their backwards booking is really, really odd.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Random Reigns said:


> then stop watching. But we all know you won't do that.


Oh I so hate when people say this people clearly do stop watching we have record low ratings getting broken basically weekly.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> @birthday_massacre
> 
> Imagine if the NWO or DX were booked like this at the start of their runs? They'd be dead in the water before the angle even started. WWE books backwards these days. The fact that some on here defend their backwards booking is really, really odd.


Exactly. The bulletclub have nothing right now. They are not any real threats. And i swear to god if Reigns joins them instead of Balor or Aj. Anyone defending the booking of them don't know what good booking is.

this is how you book them after a year long feud when its time for them to get their comeuppance. Not at the start of their run


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

ShowStopper said:


> @birthday_massacre
> 
> Imagine if the NWO or DX were booked like this at the start of their runs? They'd be dead in the water before the angle even started. WWE books backwards these days. The fact that some on here defend their backwards booking is really, really odd.


Exactly, how are anyone supposed to take these guys seriously as a threat when The Uso's have owned them twice in two nights? Every week now they're getting thrown out of the ring and made to look like jokes. 

I mean imagine how much more it would mean after say like 6 months of being bad asses and running through guys looking strong, for then someone to take them down. But now it means nothing, we've already seen them get owned by the fucking Uso's multiple times now. How many more times this month are we gonna see The Uso's and Reigns toss them out of the ring?


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Why can't they use Shield booking for everyone? Anyway. Bullet Club the new league of geeks.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> @birthday_massacre
> 
> Imagine if the NWO or DX were booked like this at the start of their runs? They'd be dead in the water before the angle even started. WWE books backwards these days. The fact that some on here defend their backwards booking is really, really odd.


When all they do is kneel, it's high time they stood tall and looked strong,especially AJ.


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah because its so wrong to criticize something you don't like about the show, you must like everything or not watch at all huh?


Yeah but it's every gosh damn week. Get over it, its wrestling. So much bullshit in this world to be bitching about wrestling. Hey, to make you feel any better, there's some shit on the product I don't like but there's no sense to get bent shape about it. The Attitude Era is long gone, take it for what is now. Don't like it, then stop watching.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> The bullet club should not be taking anything close to what has been happening to them. They should be booked like the NWO and Shield was when they first debuted. Dominating everyone and not taking much offense. They look like pussies. And they still ended the show AGAIN with them getting their asses kicked. Its dumb


Sure, especially with them getting hit by chairs. That should of been handled differently. But I guess the writers essentially want them to be used right now to help further the AJ/Roman story. Like it or not.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

The Bullet club in WWE so far is how you create another league of nations and not another NWO.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Random Reigns said:


> Yeah but it's every gosh damn week. Get over it, its wrestling. So much bullshit in this world to be bitching about wrestling. Hey, to make you feel any better, there's some shit on the product I don't like but there's no sense to get bent shape about it. The Attitude Era is long gone, take it for what is now. Don't like it, then stop watching.


May I suggest that if you don't like someone's opinion, ignore him or stop reading. It's perfectly legit to call out a piss poor product.


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Oh I so hate when people say this people clearly do stop watching we have record low ratings getting broken basically weekly.


Then stop watching as well. You want them to do something about it? Stop watching.


----------



## Mad Max (Jan 26, 2016)

Am I the only one who gets the feeling the writers aren't sure who's face and heel?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I don't really mind Gallows & Anderson looking like "geeks" since Finn isn't with them yet.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Even with 'haters' watching, they're STILL experiencing their lowest ratings of all time.

What does that say?

:lmao


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

3ku1 said:


> Why can't they use Shield booking for everyone? Anyway. Bullet Club the new league of geeks.


They just won. Calm the fuck down.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Bastar said:


> Am I the only one who gets the feeling the writers aren't sure who's face and heel?


No..


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> Sure, especially with them getting hit by chairs. That should of been handled differently. But I guess the writers essentially want them to be used right now to help further the AJ/Roman story. Like it or not.


They can be used to further it by them destroying Reigns and AJ not wanting any part of it. It makes no sense to have Reigns keep getting the upper hand on them. Its just bad booking. You really think if this is how Hall and Nash was handed in WCW when they debuted it would have been smart booking


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

THE SHIV said:


> May I suggest that if you don't like someone's opinion, ignore him or stop reading. It's perfectly legit to call out a piss poor product.


Exactly I totally agree. Piss poor "fans".


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Random Reigns said:


> Then stop watching as well. You want them to do something about it? Stop watching.


You do know your viewership doesnt matter or count unless you have a ratings box.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

ShowStopper said:


> Even with 'haters' watching, they're STILL experiencing their lowest ratings of all time.
> 
> What does that say?
> 
> :lmao


That they are also experiencing the highest revenue of all time and Reigns house show circuit with no other draw is moving more than Bryan/Punk 

You can't have it both ways. You can scream less viewers. At the same time those same group of less is putting more cash in than ever before


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Bastar said:


> Am I the only one who gets the feeling the writers aren't sure who's face and heel?


The end result is to still make Roman look strong but I loved the ambiguity. Especially when handled well like tonight's post match.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

3ku1 said:


> Why can't they use Shield booking for everyone? Anyway. Bullet Club the new league of geeks.





TheGeneticFreak said:


> The Bullet club in WWE so far is how you create another league of nations and not another NWO.


Shield, nwo were a cohesive unit though, clearly here its aj styles not on the same page as anderson/gallows. Its obvious that gallows/anderson are turning on styles sooner rather than later


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Random Reigns said:


> Then stop watching as well. You want them to do something about it? Stop watching.


They've stopped getting my tv ratings and network subscription for a while now.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Random Reigns said:


> Yeah but it's every gosh damn week. Get over it, its wrestling. So much bullshit in this world to be bitching about wrestling. Hey, to make you feel any better, there's some shit on the product I don't like but there's no sense to get bent shape about it. The Attitude Era is long gone, take it for what is now. Don't like it, then stop watching.


So every week everyone should just be on here praising all they do even though they don't like it?

And that line "Don't like it then don't watch" is the one line i hate the most. I like parts of the show and some of the talent, so i continue to watch. Just because me and others get pissed about how they book certain parts of the show doesn't mean we should stop watching. We have a right to criticize the stuff we dislike.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Losing his feud with Jericho,Losing to Owens twice,losing against Roman when he took 7 finishers and had help from 2 other people along with him being defeated with 1 spear and just being destroyed on Raw right now.


So basically because he isn't undefeated? It's still 2-2 with him and Jericho and he beat him to win the number 1 contender spot.

Weren't the Owens loses due to distractions? Why does a protected loss not get brought up here? What does losing but not losing clean only count if it's Cena or Reigns?

I mean it's confusing when guys win all the time like Reigns it's "how can I get behind a face that never loses", " how can you build suspense for a face that never loses" , and "ugh losing more or looking vulnerable more would make him more sympathetic"

Why does none of that apply to AJ?

What you can't get behind AJ having a competitive match and coming up just short? That doesn't make you want to see if maybe he does overcome eventually? You can't feel for a guy who just tried to take the high road only for opponents he just beat not to do the same and attack him from behind.

Idk it's just weird when Sami Zayn comes up short or even when he gets his ass kicked by Owens and other people he's draws sympathy and is called a great face and people get behind him. But AJ coming up just short or being caught off guard then attacked somehow makes him a geek? 

For me I'm interested in seeing if AJ takes a full blown fuck Reigns and the Uso's no respek on their name attitude next week. Or if they run with Reigns and the Uso's mistaking what's going on with AJ until they become heels. 

Especially since commentary made a note to point that AJ tried to stop the ass kicking Gallows and Anderson were about to give to Reigns

Plus I like the Bullet Club dynamic right now. I can't remember seeing WWE rolling with a clear Face (AJ) having two close heel best friends. To me AJ looks like a dude who can hold his own trying to calm down his over protective rowdy friends.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wwetna1 said:


> That they are also experiencing the highest revenue of all time and Reigns house show circuit with no other draw is moving more than Bryan/Punk
> 
> You can't have it both ways. You can scream less viewers. At the same time those same group of less is putting more cash in than ever before


They only made $25 million last year, while getting paid $32 million for the 3rd hour of Raw. It's not as great as you're making it out to be. Talk about having it both ways..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Random Reigns said:


> Exactly I totally agree. Piss poor "fans".


Sounds like you can't handle differing opinions. Telling someone to stop watching if he doesn't like it? eyeroll Grow up.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Exactly, how are anyone supposed to take these guys seriously as a threat when The Uso's have owned them twice in two nights? Every week now they're getting thrown out of the ring and made to look like jokes.
> 
> I mean imagine how much more it would mean after say like 6 months of being bad asses and running through guys looking strong, for then someone to take them down. But now it means nothing, we've already seen them get owned by the fucking Uso's multiple times now. How many more times this month are we gonna see The Uso's and Reigns toss them out of the ring?


Didn't they just beat the Uso's clean in a match last week? Didn't both the times the Uso's laid them out occur because they attacked from behind?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> They can be used to further it by them destroying Reigns and AJ not wanting any part of it. It makes no sense to have Reigns keep getting the upper hand on them. Its just bad booking. You really think if this is how Hall and Nash was handed in WCW when they debuted it would have been smart booking


My point is that, I don't think they necessarily care about making Anderson/Gallows invincible. They just want to make them into another strong, impressive team. I'm not saying it's fantastic, I actually would of ended with AJ not hitting Roman with the chair and just letting them destroy the Usos.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

perro said:


> if the idea is to get the sympathy on AJ they succeeded.


And considering the idea was actually for their top babyface to lay out his challenger and get cheered for kicking ass and overcoming (phantom) odds...they failed. On a biblical scale.


Like, it boggles my mind that people this stupid can not only exist, but are somehow employed and making 6 figures. When you sign the WWE contract of employment, does a magic fairy just swoop down and zap away your intelligence? Forget that, does the fairy take away your common sense?


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

THE SHIV said:


> Sounds like you can't handle differing opinions. Telling someone to stop watching if he doesn't like it? eyeroll Grow up.


Sure, you first.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Didn't they just beat the Uso's clean in a match last week? Didn't both the times the Uso's laid them out occur because they attacked from behind?


Doesn't matter, attacked behind or not they still took them out and thats all people see. They shouldn't be laid out in any way this soon regardless of how it happened. They should be booked like a real threat and a duo that should be feared, i mean whats Reigns got to worry about kayfabe wise? He's took all 3 of them out by himself before, plus his little mini me's always come out and take care of Gallows and Anderson easily.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

THE SHIV said:


> Sounds like you can't handle differing opinions. Telling someone to stop watching if he doesn't like it? eyeroll Grow up.


If I might interupt, why would someone continue to watch a show that they claim to "hate" so much?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> My point is that, I don't think they necessarily care about making Anderson/Gallows invincible. They just want to make them into another strong, impressive team. I'm not saying it's fantastic, I actually would of ended with AJ not hitting Roman with the chair and just letting them destroy the Usos.


Raw should have ended with Gallows and Anderon standing strong over a laid out Reigns, with AJ at the top of the entrance shaking his head no, i don't want to win this way


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> So every week everyone should just be on here praising all they do even though they don't like it?
> 
> And that line "Don't like it then don't watch" is the one line i hate the most. I like parts of the show and some of the talent, so i continue to watch. Just because me and others get pissed about how they book certain parts of the show doesn't mean we should stop watching. We have a right to criticize the stuff we dislike.


Ok. Then don't stop watching. Whatever.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I loved the damn ending!!!!!! :woo

Styles/Reigns is the best feud they've had in a while. The gray aspect of it all, showing all the different dynamics rather than going for a simple good vs. heel dichotomy. Styles stayed true to his babyface cred by not hitting Reigns with the chair and then went wild on the Uso's. Of course, a distracted Reigns went on the attack against Styles and power bombed him through a table in defense of his family. There were so many moving parts and my favorite segment of the show.

Vince Russo and his Roman love. 

Rusev winning the Royal was my other highlight.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> If I might interupt, why would someone continue to watch a show that they claim to "hate" so much?


Because that is what real fans do. Jus like when your favorite sports teams suck you still watch them.

Only pink hats or fair-weather fans only watch a team or a product when its good.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> It's still 2-2 with him and Jericho and he beat him to win the number 1 contender spot.


it may of been 2-2 Jericho beat him at WM in the final match they've had which is what matters.



RapShepard said:


> Weren't the Owens loses due to distractions?


Yes but AJ tried to do the same thing in the same night and failed completely looking like an idiot that's something you do to a heel



RapShepard said:


> Reigns it's "how can I get behind a face that never loses"


Maybe because the last time he lost clean it was in FCW against Adam Rose.



RapShepard said:


> Why does none of that apply to AJ?


What? I am not asking for AJ to not be pinned clean for 4 years but if your going to be setting him up for a title match like 3 months after his debut make him look strong and have him undefeated and build it up as someone who hasn't lost since joining WWE to the man who has never been pinned without fuckery he got his title match after losing to Jericho of all people.



RapShepard said:


> Idk it's just weird when Sami Zayn comes up short or even when he gets his ass kicked by Owens and other people he's draws sympathy and is called a great face and people get behind him. But AJ coming up just short or being caught off guard then attacked somehow makes him a geek?


Everyone shouldn't be booked the same Ambrose is already being booked like that and it's failed.



RapShepard said:


> Plus I like the Bullet Club dynamic right now.


It would be a lot nicer if they don't keep getting stopped by the Uso's of all people it's just how you create another League of Nation.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Because that is what real fans do. Jus like when your favorite sports teams suck you still watch them.
> 
> Only pink hats or fair-weather fans only watch a team or a product when its good.


You do realize that regular sports teams are not trying to lose right? If I watch Raw/Smackdown/whatever, I know it's just a tv show. It's scripted. But The NBA or whatever is different. It doesn't matter how much you scream for the third-string guy, they're not going to be starting.
But if you hate the WWE so much, there are plenty of other places to watch wrestling. You have NXT, Lucha Underground, New Japan, whatever. Watching three hours of something that makes you miserable is not the way to go.


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> You do realize that regular sports teams are not trying to lose right? If I watch Raw/Smackdown/whatever, I know it's just a tv show. It's scripted. But The NBA or whatever is different. It doesn't matter how much you scream for the third-string guy, they're not going to be starting.
> But if you hate the WWE so much, there are plenty of other places to watch wrestling. You have NXT, Lucha Underground, New Japan, whatever. Watching three hours of something that makes you miserable is not the way to go.


Thank you.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

And they wonder why 2016 is the lowest rated Raw year of ALL TIME. No one wants what they're selling when it comes to Raw.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> If I might interupt, why would someone continue to watch a show that they claim to "hate" so much?


I like WWE. If one just watched a show that is far from perfect, they shouldn't just stand silently by and just say, "Thank you sir. May I have another?" There is nothing wrong with voicing dissatisfaction with the product. I hadn't watched RAW in three months and this was worse than the last show I watched The Women's division has regressed and new talents are getting treated in a considerably less than stellar way. I do hope it improves, though I'm not confident of that occurring.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Random Reigns said:


> Thank you.


I try. It just confuses me that people will watch 3 hours of a show when it apparently makes them miserable. Yeah at this point they should probably go back to 2 hours, but there's enough spread out that I do like.
If a person decides they don't enjoy Raw anymore, there are probably better things to do with their time. The NBA AND NHL are doing playoffs now, they can read a book, whatever.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> If I might interupt, why would someone continue to watch a show that they claim to "hate" so much?


I've quit WWE a few times over the years. At this point, we all know what the WWE is going to offer. I don't get being bitterly upset over WWE programming and not having something to enjoy out of it. It borders a bit on masochism.

As for RAW, the show wasn't perfect but I did enjoy some things. I loved the main event and I've touched on that. 

Cesaro and Kevin Owens had a great match IMO.

Dean and Stephanie flopped to me. It was just a waste of time until Jericho showed up. I would've preferred the start of a fresh new feud.

One of my complaints was Shane's absence. He and Stephanie are supposedly running RAW together and he just disappears after the opening. 

I'm glad Becky had a match but it felt like a throwaway. Sasha Banks also needs some screen time. Not to mention Paige, Naomi, Alicia Fox and the other divas.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE SHIV said:


> I like WWE. If one just watched a show that is far from perfect, they shouldn't just stand silently by and just say, "Thank you sir. May I have another?" There is nothing wrong with voicing dissatisfaction with the product. I hadn't watched RAW in three months and this was worse than the last show I watched The Women's division has regressed and new talents are getting treated in a considerably less than stellar way. I do hope it improves, though I'm not confident of that occurring.


And then WWE will blame AJ for the shit ratings; even though he lost at WM to Jericho, lost last night to Reigns, and got absolutely DESTROYED at the end of Raw tonight. Can't be the World Champ that is a face and has been booed out of buildings for Raw & PPVs for 3-4 months months straight. Nah, couldn't be. Shit ass storyline.

:heyman6


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Random Reigns said:


> Ok. Then don't stop watching. Whatever.


Ziggler doesn't seem very happy with the booking tonight either.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727335520032972802
You should tell him to stop watching.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> You do realize that regular sports teams are not trying to lose right? If I watch Raw/Smackdown/whatever, I know it's just a tv show. It's scripted. But The NBA or whatever is different. It doesn't matter how much you scream for the third-string guy, they're not going to be starting.
> But if you hate the WWE so much, there are plenty of other places to watch wrestling. You have NXT, Lucha Underground, New Japan, whatever. Watching three hours of something that makes you miserable is not the way to go.


You think the WWE is trying to put on a bad product? Your point makes zero sense. 

But I expect that from a Reigns fan.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

So what was with all the hype surrounding those two bald dudes teaming with AJ? Im guessing they looked like monsters against all the small japanese guys but they look like bums against Reigns and are the same size as the Usos.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

THE SHIV said:


> I like WWE. If one just watched a show that is far from perfect, they shouldn't just stand silently by and just say, "Thank you sir. May I have another?" There is nothing wrong with voicing dissatisfaction with the product. I hadn't watched RAW in three months and this was worse than the last show I watched The Women's division has regressed and new talents are getting treated in a considerably less than stellar way. I do hope it improves, though I'm not confident of that occurring.


I'm not saying you should point out something you don't like. I mean, it's a long show, there is naturally going to be things that you don't enjoy. But so many people here seem to dwell so much on the things they hate, like they forgot they had an off button on their tv remote. It just doesn't make sense to dwell on the things they hate so much yet keep watching.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

fucking ziggler


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

Catsaregreat said:


> So what was with all the hype surrounding those two bald dudes teaming with AJ? Im guessing they looked like monsters against all the small japanese guys but they look like bums against Reigns and are the same size as the Usos.


:aries2

Gallows is near the height of Kane.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> You think the WWE is trying to put on a bad product? Your point makes zero sense.
> 
> But I expect that from a Reigns fan.


Oh look, someone making a jab at me being a Roman fan. What a new and clever jab.
Maybe I'm an idiot, but I don't remember saying that WWE was trying to make a bad product.


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> I try. It just confuses me that people will watch 3 hours of a show when it apparently makes them miserable. Yeah at this point they should probably go back to 2 hours, but there's enough spread out that I do like.
> If a person decides they don't enjoy Raw anymore, there are probably better things to do with their time. The NBA AND NHL are doing playoffs now, they can read a book, whatever.


Exactly, I totally agree with everything you're saying. There's been plenty of times I stopped watching the product because it didn't interest me. 94 and I believe 2008 (not sure). I've gone without watching wrestling for 2 years and it didn't hurt me one bit. Yeah when I started watching again I didn't know what the fuck was going on but you know what, it was fun catching up and seeing how much the product had changed. Low ratings? This isn't the WWE's first rodeo. They will make changes. Be patient.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Random Reigns said:


> Exactly, I totally agree with everything you're saying. There's been plenty of times I stopped watching the product because it didn't interest me. 94 and I believe 2008 (not sure). I've gone without watching wrestling for 2 years and it didn't hurt me one bit. Yeah when I started watching again I didn't know what the fuck was going on but you know what, it was fun catching up and seeing how much the product had changed. Low ratings? This isn't the WWE's first rodeo. They will make changes. Be patient.


Indeed. I've stopped and started watching too. It's not impossible.


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> Ziggler doesn't seem very happy with the booking tonight either.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727335520032972802
> You should tell him to stop watching.


Uh he's been booked to shit but he's still working for the company...getting paid.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> I'm not saying you should point out something you don't like. I mean, it's a long show, there is naturally going to be things that you don't enjoy. But so many people here seem to dwell so much on the things they hate, like they forgot they had an off button on their tv remote. It just doesn't make sense to dwell on the things they hate so much yet keep watching.


That's fine, but that's up to each individual how they react to it. I just don't subscribe to the notion that one is a "piss poor fan" who should stop watching rather than voice his opinion as a certain poster posited earlier. I'm just amused how fans can be so diametrically opposed after watching the same segment. It's always been that way and I am fascinated by it.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Roman Empire said:


> Oh look, someone making a jab at me being a Roman fan. What a new and clever jab.
> Maybe I'm an idiot, but I don't remember saying that WWE was trying to make a bad product.


Yeah, I know. Because being Reigns fans automatically makes us bumbling idiots incapable of forming a credible opinion on any wrestling related topic.
:eyeroll

Our money and opinions are worth less than everyone else's. Remember that.:jericho2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Look at this thread. Raw has been over for over an hour now, and this thread has alittle bit over 1400 posts. That is sad. Even just as recent as 2015, Raw threads would get 2000-3000 posts on most nights. And this is with no NFL on and just a month after WM and the night after a PPV. AND this is a Wrestling forum. Even the diehards are starting to thin out a bit. It's scary.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

THE SHIV said:


> That's fine, but that's up to each individual how they react to it. I just don't subscribe to the notion that one is a "piss poor fan" who should stop watching rather than voice his opinion as a certain poster posited earlier. I'm just amused how fans can be so diametrically opposed after watching the same segment. It's always been that way and I am fascinated by it.


I absolutely agree that people should decide for themselves how to react. But again, I'm not just talking about being upset over one or two aspects of the show. Some people just insist on hating everything, and take everything personally. I mean, it's a tv show. Not a life or death situation.


----------



## gabrielcev (Aug 23, 2014)

Was RAW good? I want to watch but only if it's worth something.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I remember last year, some of the other fans were telling people to stop watching. Good to see everything has come full circle.

:kobe9


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Iapetus said:


> Yeah, I know. Because being Reigns fans automatically makes us bumbling idiots incapable of forming a credible opinion on any wrestling related topic.
> :eyeroll
> 
> Our money and opinions are worth less than everyone else's. Remember that.:jericho2


Indeed. And I'm a woman, so I'm not even really a person.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Since Rusev won, I have to wonder about Lana's role. What is her purpose now? She used to cut promos before. Now, she just smiles and waves like a beauty pageant. Is she not going to wrestle?

I'm a horrible person but I wanted Ric Flair to start shooting on Nattie again. At least there was some progress on that front with Ric being barred from ringside at ER.

Tyler Breeze finally won a match! And the audience barely cared. They need to put him in an angle to get people interested again. 

Bubba has got to stop yelling the stops so loud.

Ambrose needs to drop the Santino lite gimmick.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> I absolutely agree that people should decide for themselves how to react. But again, I'm not just talking about being upset over one or two aspects of the show. Some people just insist on hating everything, and take everything personally. I mean, it's a tv show. Not a life or death situation.


*Why do you think people are "insisting" on being angry, and taking the show personally?

From reading a little of this thread, I just see people giving heir opinions on the show.

I don't think anyone is taking RAW seriously. They just seem to think that it's a bad TV show.*


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Roman Empire said:


> Indeed. And I'm a woman, so I'm not even really a person.


You're a WOMAN?! AND a Reigns fan?! 
:bully4 :sasha2 

Be gone inexistent subhuman! BE GONE I SAY!!!
:goaway :gtfo



:lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Why are people so mad about Raw sucking?

:lol


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> I remember last year, some of the other fans were telling people to stop watching. Good to see everything has come full circle.
> 
> :kobe9


No shit.

:heston


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I truly hope next week's is better because I felt wholly let down by this episode. As the McMahons Turn was a swing and a miss for me.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

THE SHIV said:


> I truly hope next week's is better because I felt wholly let down by this episode. As the McMahons Turn was a swing and a miss for me.


I didn't see your previous replies, only that you didn't like the show. Next week's show will likely be more of the same. The new "era" stuff just seems like a slogan. So, there's no point in putting yourself through the aggravation if this week's offering didn't do much to get your interest. 

You may want to start watching after ER. Rollins, if you like him, should be back. Cena returns Memorial Day and Lesnar should be back by then too.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Why are people so mad about Raw sucking?
> 
> :lol


I think ppl watch because they're alive in their angst


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Becky With The Good Hair said:


> I didn't see your previous replies, only that you didn't like the show. Next week's show will likely be more of the same. The new "era" stuff just seems like a slogan. So, there's no point in putting yourself through the aggravation if this week's offering didn't do much to get your interest.
> 
> You may want to start watching after ER. Rollins, if you like him, should be back. Cena returns Memorial Day and Lesnar should be back by then too.


The Women's division seems to have backslid since I last watched in February. I expected Becky, and especially Sasha to be higher positioned right now. Admittedly, the Becky thing was more of a dream than a realistic expectation. I'm just embarrassed by Ric Flair's prominence in the whole thing.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Just release Dolph. 
TNA is his calling.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

THE SHIV said:


> The Women's division seems to have backslid since I last watched in February. I expected Becky, and especially Sasha to be higher positioned right now. Admittedly, the Becky thing was more of a dream than a realistic expectation. I'm just embarrassed by Ric Flair's prominence in the whole thing.


I'm not happy about Becky and Sasha being treated like afterthoughts either. It's a 3 hour show. They can develop side feuds outside of the Women's Main Event.

It is time for Ric to leave. Charlotte needs to be able to stand on her own.

I do hope that you'll start to like Reigns/Styles more. Their dynamic reminds me of Bryan/Reigns and the full feud we never got. I suppose I understand why some are sensitive about Reigns destroying Styles, but it's what I wanted from the start. Reigns is essentially the heel and Styles will become a babyface with a stronger backbone. Seems solid to me.


----------



## Kinjx11 (Apr 12, 2016)

Tonight's Roman was awesome , that's the Roman that works and notice in the end how people didn't boo him because they felt something good from RR



NOW i have a question or actually request : could someone stitch together all the close up shots RR got on TV while he's saying "Motherfucker" during his matches ?? i swear i saw that at least 5 times since RoyalRumble 2016


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

THE SHIV said:


> The Women's division seems to have backslid since I last watched in February. I expected Becky, and especially Sasha to be higher positioned right now. Admittedly, the Becky thing was more of a dream than a realistic expectation. I'm just embarrassed by Ric Flair's prominence in the whole thing.


At this point I am more intrigued by the notion that Becky may one day perform in LU than I am in anything they seem likely to do with her in the E.

Raw stunk, as usual. Jericho & The Battle Royal were about all that was worth my time.


----------



## Acezwicker (Apr 10, 2016)

Mra22 said:


> Wow that's messed up, I've lost respect for Becky


 Someone hacked her instagram Becky herself didn't post this. Becky's humour is more playful.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Goddamn this is great to see! 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727329654047039489


----------



## Kishido (Aug 12, 2014)

Wait until they will turn on AJ and boring Balor will come in as leader.

Please save us Rollins


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Missed Raw, tried to catch up, took me 17 minutes to wacth the entire thing...nothing of any consequence happened, and it was so boring. Not a new era it's the same old shit.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Tonight's RAW was the start of a new era? I'm confused. Anyways, we got a lot of development in this week's show. Looks like the IC Title picture is going to become a four-way with Owens and Zayn. Owens has been on fire. A part of me feels like he is above the IC Title but this gives him something to do. Also him and Zayn are doing a great job at making it look like they hate each other.

We got the odd pairings between Truth/Breeze and Goldust/Fandango and their backstage segment was funny. What lead up to these pairings? The New Day and Cass vs Vaude Villains and Dudleyz was very lengthy. Good match and got to love Cass getting the pinfall victory. Emma got a rare win over Becky Lynch and Jericho attacking Ambrose with the flower pot looked vicious. I guess these two are not done. 

The Battle Royal was cool just because we got to see Titus O'Neil back and Zack Ryder being the last guy left with Rusev. I understand Rusev winning and maybe this is the start of another push. Charlotte promo did it's job establishing Little Naitch and finally Natalya got to hit Flair. This feud ain't done either. And lastly, I enjoyed the main event match. So many ways they can go with the direction AJ Styles and his buddies and Roman and Usos. The fans have no idea what to cheer for except boo Reigns. Loved the image of Styles getting thrown onto the table with Reigns standing tall.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

If I didn't know any better I'd think Reigns was the damn heel with the way they ended that show, and I know that's not really what they were going for. AJ refusing to beat Reigns down with a chair yet Reigns spears him in the end anyway, for attacking his cousins who attacked him from behind first!

I dunno, just didn't make a lot of sense to me.


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

This "new era" is about as meaningful as People power....


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> If the internet booked back in the day, guys like Rude and Mr Perfect would have been WWF champion


And Piper. 
To this day I find it amazing that he only held it once for a shortish time and then didn't move on to bigger things, exactly the same can be said for Rude. 

The Mr perfect sitution was on another level though and I'll never understand it.
How can someone who looked how he did, worked how he did, cut promos how he did and had charisma off the charts like he did NOT have held the big title.


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> What did she post about Hitler?


That he was an evil man.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

I don't think Raw was as bad as some say, though I skipped through the usual segments. (Steph opening Raw, Steph in the ambrose segment, Natalya etc) I'm liking the AJ/Reigns rivalry but god I wish The fucking Usos weren't involved in all of this. They're the definition of cringeworthy. :MAD


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

i actually enjoyed this show


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

Lothario said:


> So, the one chance Kalisto gets to show some personality, he sits there and shows zero.
> 
> "Great competitors."
> "I'm so happy to be here."
> ...


"Yup!"
"Orale!"
"Carnal!"
"Ayy!"
"Wow!"
"C'mon!"
"Sincara!"
"Cale!"

This motherfucker has a smaller dictionary than those shitty prank call soundboards.


----------



## Darren Criss (Jul 23, 2015)

thedeparted_94 said:


> who's got the worst voice? Maryse, steph or nikki?


Nikki. She shounds robotic.

Maryse's voice is very light and lyric. I would love hear Maryse singing high notes.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Paige easily has the worst voice of the Divas. She sounds awful.

And as terrible as WWE's booking is ie: Miz jobbing endlessly, Corbin losing to Dolph and being eliminated by him, etc. That final segment was really well done with Reigns snapping like that.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

It's amazing how clued out the people who put together this product can be sometimes.

90% of the cool things Becky Lynch does are not broadcast. Sasha is doing nothing exciting. The Vaudevillians get no intro vignettes or back story support. 

Meanwhile they are wasting time with videos trying to kick to life a tag team that was useless to begin with and is years past it's so-called peak in Primo and Epico. Who will probably still be released when their contracts are up.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Acezwicker said:


> Someone hacked her instagram Becky herself didn't post this. Becky's humour is more playful.


Yeah I seen that I apologize


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

New era same era as before.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Stinger Fan said:


> Nothing you're saying is making any bit of sense. People didn't like him because he had nothing to offer outside of squash matches. Has nothing to do with being an indy darling but people like you refuse to acknowledge those facts, lots of guys got over without being an "indy darling". People simply got bored and saw through him quickly. For a guy who has been with the company since *2012* he didn't show much of anything . He then became a full fledged heel but that hardly meant he improved his mic skills or his in ring work. He simply isn't _that_ good *right now*


And he lost to Ziggler on the _*pre-show*_. And he got eliminated from the Battle Royal fairly early. He's clearly not being booked as anything more than a guy who will eventually go over Dolph freakin' Ziggler. Why the hate for him again?


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> If I might interupt, why would someone continue to watch a show that they claim to "hate" so much?


Why do loyal fans continue to go and watch a sports team that is shocking even when it makes the leave upset? It's called historic loyalty. 
WWE are living on historic loyalty and yet they go out of their way to flip the bird to those same loyal hardcore fans.

Yet now WWE have finally beaten them down to the point that even those loyal fans have had enough, as the rating numbers are now showing.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Roman Empire said:


> Indeed. And I'm a woman, so I'm not even really a person.


Please don't pull that crap. I'm a female fan and rarely ever do I get smack for that. And I'm much more public about being female than you are.





Iapetus said:


> Yeah, I know. Because being Reigns fans automatically makes us bumbling idiots incapable of forming a credible opinion on any wrestling related topic.
> :eyeroll
> 
> Our money and opinions are worth less than everyone else's. Remember that.:jericho2


Your opinions are worth less if they're poorly founded and seems inaccurate. It's normal to defend someone you mark for, but when you become irrational and ridiculous and consistently make an obnoxious amount of excuses, then yes...you're going to be seen as less credible. :draper2


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

Again, it is the same darn creative team. We look like retards whining about Vince's era and praising Shane's, when it is the same backstage guys running the show.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

birthday_massacre said:


> You think the WWE is trying to put on a bad product?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Restomaniac said:


> Why do loyal fans continue to go and watch a sports team that is shocking even when it makes the leave upset? It's called historic loyalty.
> WWE are living on historic loyalty and yet they go out of their way to flip the bird to those same loyal hardcore fans.
> 
> Yet now WWE have finally beaten them down to the point that even those loyal fans have had enough, as the rating numbers are now showing.


Well let's say I enjoy watching the NBA, and the Boston Celtics are my favorite team. Even if the Celtics lose a lot, there's still a chance a I enjoy watching on tv,and possibly going to see them live. I still enjoy the process, and I respect the fact that they are doing what they can to win. It's kind of different with the WWE anyways, since, you know, the Celtics don't lose on purpose.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> Well let's say I enjoy watching the NBA, and the Boston Celtics are my favorite team. Even if the Celtics lose a lot, there's still a chance a I enjoy watching on tv,and possibly going to see them live. I still enjoy the process, and I respect the fact that they are doing what they can to win. It's kind of different with the WWE anyways, since, you know, the Celtics don't lose on purpose.


Are you broken?

You said 'I don't remember saying that WWE are trying to make a bad product' yet you AGAIN have just said that 'It's kind of different with WWE anyways, since, you know, the Celtics don't lose on purpose'. Thus you are hinting that WWE ARE in fact making a poor product on purpose.

Make your mind up. 
Either they aren't making a poor product on purpose and the historic loyalty is exactly the same as the historic loyalty from sports fans due to the WWE fans hoping that it improves.
Or.
You are saying they ARE trying to make a poor product or purpose, which is insane and makes me question your sanity.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Restomaniac said:


> Are you broken?
> 
> You said 'I don't remember saying that WWE are trying to make a bad product' yet you AGAIN have just said that 'It's kind of different with WWE anyways, since, you know, the Celtics don't lose on purpose'. Thus you are hinting that WWE ARE in fact making a poor product on purpose.
> 
> ...


I'm confused. When I talk about how regular sports teams don't try and lose on purpose, I meant that that they are not scripted. The WWE is a scripted tv show. I just made the difference to show that comparing the comparisons to regular sports to the WWE is not always accurate. Some people are scripted to lose, and some people are scripted to win. That's how wrestling works. All wrestling, not just WWE. What is wrong with saying that?


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> I'm confused. When I talk about how regular sports teams don't try and lose on purpose, I meant that that they are not scripted. The WWE is a scripted tv show. I just made the difference to show that comparing the comparisons to regular sports to the WWE is not always accurate. Some people are scripted to lose, and some people are scripted to win. That's how wrestling works. All wrestling, not just WWE. What is wrong with saying that?


It makes no sense in the context you are writing it.
WWE do not try and put on a poor show in much the same way that a sporting team doesn't try to lose.

The fact it's scripted has no bearing on anything. WWE have fans with historic loyalty towards WWE and their products. They are now living off that loyalty just as sports teams do. Sports teams fans moan like fuck when their teams are shit, yet they stick around. This situation is exactly the same.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Restomaniac said:


> It makes no sense in the context you are writing it.
> WWE do not try and put on a poor show in much the same way that a sporting team doesn't try to lose.
> 
> The fact it's scripted has no bearing on anything. WWE have fans with historic loyalty towards WWE and their products. They are now living off that loyalty just as sports teams do. Sports teams fans moan like fuckwben their teams are shit, yet they stick around p. This situation is exactly the same.


But it's not really the the same. The WWE is a company while some people may support specific sports teams. If anything, the WWE is like it's own league, like the NBA, and the wrestlers are the "teams" as it were. Like the Boston Celtics= Bray Wyatt, LA Lakers= John Cena, whatever. But at the end of day, I'm just saying that life is too damn short to waste 3 hours a week on being miserable and complaining over a tv show. People should know what they are getting at this point. If a show is not enjoyable anymore, it is easy to just change the channel, not keep watching week after week and make themselves miserable. Insanity is not doing something wrong, it's doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

The more I think about how shittily Miz is treated the worse it is. Like I can see what they're going for at Payback and this Raw with Maryse pulling him out of the ring. He's meant to be that smarmy, arrogant, loudmouth heel who keeps getting saved by hs wife and isn't getting his comeuppance...problem is he has been laid on literally every single Raw, SD and PPV for the past month at least once per show, often twice. So why would anyone care about wanting to see Miz get his comeuppance when he's a total jobber who just gets beaten up by everyone and anyone on every show. 

God forbid they push someone other than the generic "happy to be here" babyfaces that are taking over the WWE with their vanillaness.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> But it's not really the the same. The WWE is a company while some people may support specific sports teams. If anything, the WWE is like it's own league, like the NBA, and the wrestlers are the "teams" as it were. Like the Boston Celtics= Bray Wyatt, LA Lakers= John Cena, whatever. But at the end of day, I'm just saying that life is too damn short to waste 3 hours a week on being miserable and complaining over a tv show. People should know what they are getting at this point. If a show is not enjoyable anymore, it is easy to just change the channel, not keep watching week after week and make themselves miserable. Insanity is not doing something wrong, it's doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results.


No it's exactly the same.
People moan on this thread not because they are gleeful but because they are frustrated, they tune in week to week HOPEFUL that WWE sort it out. That is exactly what historic loyalty is. However ( @ShowStopper made this point as well) the numbers on this thread are WELL down as are the viewing figures. So folks ARE walking away just as sports fans do when they lose all hope. Also many are tuning out well before that 3rd hour on here and elsewhere figures and comments on here prove that. 

Top and bottom of it is that you asked for reasoning to it I had given you some very valid reasoning for it.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Restomaniac said:


> No it's exactly the same.
> People moan on this thread not because they are gleeful but because they are frustrated, they tune in week to week HOPEFUL that WWE sort it out. That is exactly what historic loyalty is. However Showstopper made this point as well, the numbers on this thread are WELL down as are the viewing figures. So folks ARE walking away just as sports fans do when they lose all hope. Also many are tuning out well before that 3rd hour on here and elsewhere figures and comments on here prove that.
> 
> Top and bottom of it is that you asked for reasoning to it I had given you some very valid reasoning for it.


Not valid but okay. Being hopeful is good, but people complaining and moaning every time someone breathes is not "hopeful". This "historic loyalty" can be bad for you if it makes you miserable for so long. That's all I'm saying. This is wrestling, it can be stupid sometimes, and it's not supposed to make sense all the time. It's supposed to be fun.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> Not valid but okay. Being hopeful is good, but people complaining and moaning every time someone breathes is not "hopeful". This "historic loyalty" can be bad for you if it makes you miserable for so long. That's all I'm saying. This is wrestling, it can be stupid sometimes, and it's not supposed to make sense all the time. It's supposed to be fun.


Watching your sporting team being shit makes you miserable yet loyal fans all over the world will keep on turning up week after week just being 'hopeful'.
As for breathing hell I have seen some sports fans being unhappy how a teams trots out before the game and how they line up at the start of a game. It doesn't always make sense to me but that's how it is. 

Yes I know wrestling can be silly however when it's like it almost all the time, and almost never makes sense then it's open to abuse.


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

So from what I read this new era Raw started with Stephanie McMahon and ended with The Big Dog and the Uso's in the main event? 











I can't believe some here thought anything would change.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

For me there are 2 ways to look at it.

On the sporting team line of thinking. If a coach/manager has lost his way and keeps going back to the same well but can't start winning. Well at the point it effects attendances and fan morale then he/she is removed by the owner/chairman. Unfortunatly for WWE the coach/manager is also the owner/chairman.

On a TV show line of thinking. If a producer/director/writer that makes the final decision has lost his way and keep on going back to the same well but can't start turning in good TV. Well at the point it effects viewing figures and fan morale then he/she is removed by the guy making the decisions in the studio. However again unfortunatly for WWE the producer/director/writer that makes the final decision is also the guy making the decisions at the studio.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

Oh boy cant wait until this change thing happens  GTFO


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

Better than average episode for me. I enjoyed:

The IC and US title stuff. An actually reasonable feud for the IC belt, and Battle Royals are always fun for the US belt. I'm glad Rusev won and he seems to have his mojo back. His pimp hand looked strong, he finally got Lana to know her role again.

The ongoing soap opera of Golden Truth. It's so fucking weird and unsettling you have to watch it, like most good Goldust stories throughout the years.

The part of Emma's entrance where she presents her booty with choreographed hand gestures. I love evil emma, very hot with the new makeup and glasses, glad she beat Becky and hope they move her up to top of that division.

Jericho smashing a plant over Ambrose. This feud is making Ambrose almost seem cool to me again. Keep him away from Reigns for a while.

I didn't enjoy: most of the rest of it. Still that was like half the show I actually liked, which is way better than usual, so congrats gnu era!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Wrestlers and people inside the wrestling fans have become bigger marks than fans ever could in today's day and age. Shit like this is why:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727524632639750148
No Jimmy, you fuck. It's more so like you go to a restaurant and order steak to be cooked well done and the chef ends up undercooking it but I cant complain because I have never "worked in the food service industry" or some bullshit. No you fucking mark, how about people like you that are in the business stop white knighting and excusing this mediocre shit from this company and how about fans stop looking at these tweets as gospel and call out marks like this in the wrestling business. Until then, the industry will continue to decline and fast.


----------



## Sharpshootah (Oct 17, 2006)

Thought the show was decent ... Lets see how they build up to ER


----------



## Wooothatsrare (Jan 1, 2015)

WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> Wrestlers and people inside the wrestling fans have become bigger marks than fans ever could in today's day and age. Shit like this is why:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/727524632639750148
> No Jimmy, you fuck. It's more so like you go to a restaurant and order steak to be cooked well done and the chef ends up undercooking it but I cant complain because I have never "worked in the food service industry" or some bullshit. No you fucking mark, how about people like you that are in the business stop white knighting and excusing this mediocre shit from this company and how about fans stop looking at these tweets as gospel and call out marks like this in the wrestling business. Until then, the industry will continue to decline and fast.


Actually he's right. And you're whining about calamari. You're in the wrong restaurant hoping they serve steak. You can leave the restaurant and find a steakhouse. Or whine and moan some more. Smh scust


----------



## TheGeneticFreak (Feb 27, 2016)

THE SHIV said:


> The Women's division seems to have backslid since I last watched in February. I expected Becky, and especially Sasha to be higher positioned right now. Admittedly, the Becky thing was more of a dream than a realistic expectation. I'm just embarrassed by Ric Flair's prominence in the whole thing.


The woman are treated the same as before the "diva's revolution" it's just a slogan to pat themselves on the back for like the "New Era"



Becky With The Good Hair said:


> I'm a horrible person but I wanted Ric Flair to start shooting on Nattie again.


When he was talking about Hart's being quitters he should of brought up Owen.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

14 hours after Raw has ended and the thread STILL hasn't hit 1500 posts. Last year, and years before, it hit 2500-3000 (and more) with regularity. Scary.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> The woman are treated the same as before the "diva's revolution" it's just a slogan to pat themselves on the back for like the "New Era"
> 
> 
> 
> When he was talking about Hart's being quitters he should of brought up Owen.



Given how unpredictable Ric is, he probably would slip up and mention Owen. I don't think it'll ever be right to mention him in an angle.

I agree with Jimmy Kordeas. If there's nothing about the WWE that some fans can like, watch something else. 

As for the divas, I have to say I feel bad for Paige. Granted, I don't think she needs to be champion again but her character has been practically non existent for months. And now Sasha is MIA.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

ShowStopper said:


> 14 hours after Raw has ended and the thread STILL hasn't hit 1500 posts. Last year, and years before, it hit 2500-3000 (and more) with regularity. Scary.


Those stupid hardcore fans will keep watching no matter what :vince2


Oh Wait :vince7


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A-C-P said:


> Those stupid hardcore fans will keep watching no matter what :vince2
> 
> 
> Oh Wait :vince7


And the same people saying to watch something else were the same who were complaining in years past. I wonder what has changed. :hmm:


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> And the same people saying to watch something else were the same who were complaining in years past. I wonder what has changed. :hmm:


I'm one of those people telling folks to watch something else if the show is providing nothing of entertainment. When I get fed up with the WWE, I just stop watching. I can go for days or even months. last year, I got fed up during Seth's reign and would skip a few episodes. Nothing against him as a talent, but I didn't care for his never ending chicken shit reign and overexposure. I did enjoy the Cena open challenge and some other things.

I was going to stop watching after Maania but there has been a shift, even if it's not a complete 180. 

Lately, Styles/Reigns is good, New Day, Sami, heel Jericho, Owens, Cesaro, Rusev and briefly the Women's Division. That's good for me. The show isn't perfect but I don't have a reflexive hatred for all things WWE and get my blood pressure going. I get being upset about certain things but this thread is full of replies of people hating absolutely everything. 

After a certain point, it's up to us if we want to watch.


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> 14 hours after Raw has ended and the thread STILL hasn't hit 1500 posts. Last year, and years before, it hit 2500-3000 (and more) with regularity. Scary.


And people fight about Calamari & Steak :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Becky With The Good Hair said:


> I'm one of those people telling folks to watch something else if the show is providing nothing of entertainment. When I get fed up with the WWE, I just stop watching. I can go for days or even months. last year, I got fed up during Seth's reign and would skip a few episodes. Nothing against him as a talent, but I didn't care for his never ending chicken shit reign and overexposure. I did enjoy the Cena open challenge and some other things.
> 
> I was going to stop watching after Maania but there has been a shift, even if it's not a complete 180.
> 
> ...


Just like you didn't like Seth's reign, even more people don't like Reigns' reign. I didn't tell people not to watch when they were complaining in 2015. :shrug People don't care to see one guy win ALL of the time and stand tall ALL of the time. Gallows and Anderson have turned into the new LON, just there to prop up Reigns every step of the way. You got sick of Rollins not being dominant, but are okay with a STABLE of wrestlers losing time and time again. It doesn't make much sense. Unless you are cool with it because it's just Reigns on repeat beating the shit out of them all of the time. That isn't good story-telling. Neither is the top face getting booed out of the building for 3-4 months straight. It just seems like when a small minority of fans like the shit they are getting shoved down their throat because they like one guy in particular, their go to is to tell people to stop watching. It's such a cop out.

I don't think people should be telling others not to watch. Do people want WWE to even get less ratings than they've been getting this year? The show isn't perfect. It's not even close to that. It's not even good. New era? Absolutely nothing has changed and the show will be more and more about the McMahons' than usual in the coming weeks.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Wooothatsrare said:


> Actually he's right. And you're whining about calamari. You're in the wrong restaurant hoping they serve steak. You can leave the restaurant and find a steakhouse. Or whine and moan some more. Smh scust


So you obviously didn't comprehend what I am saying. Jimmy is only correct in the sense that you think the product sucks but you continue to keep watching it by giving them your rating and money. I don't. If I feel THAT bored to check RAW these days, I'll stream it. I'm not subscribed to the Network, don't buy their merchandise, don't put on USA Network to give them a rating because I actually do what I say I am going to do...which goes back to my comparison. If I go to that restaurant and expect a quality meal, then that is what I expect from the place and if they constantly don't give me that quality, then I will take my business elsewhere. Eventually people will follow suit of their laziness and mediocrity and leave too. That's how the free market works.

Jimmy is trying to generalize and his intentions are to make it as if fans cant criticize or call out this shitty product, which is what it is. It is shit.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Just like you didn't like Seth's reign, even more people don't like Reigns' reign. I didn't tell people not to watch when they were complaining in 2015. :shrug People don't care to see one guy win ALL of the time and stand tall ALL of the time. Gallows and Anderson have turned into the new LON, just there to prop up Reigns every step of the way. *You got sick of Rollins not being dominant, but are okay with a STABLE of wrestlers losing time and time again. It doesn't make much sense. Unless you are cool with it because it's just Reigns on repeat beating the shit out of them all of the time. * That isn't good story-telling. Neither is the top face getting booed out of the building for 3-4 months straight. It just seems like when a small minority of fans like the shit they are getting shoved down their throat because they like one guy in particular, their go to is to tell people to stop watching. It's such a cop out.
> 
> I don't think people should be telling others not to watch. Do people want WWE to even get less ratings than they've been getting this year? The show isn't perfect. It's not even close to that. It's not even good. New era? Absolutely nothing has changed and the show will be more and more about the McMahons' than usual in the coming weeks.


I have always made myself abundantly clear on this point. I do not prefer weak champions. When Rollins was eating pins every other RAW, you likened his reign to that of Ric Flair's who cheated all the time to win. I saw no comparison and believed that he should've been booked stronger. The WWE champion should not be losing clean on RAW, Smackdown and then getting a win on a PPV. It's a vicious cycle that eats away at their credibility. Champions should be protected. I don't even like seeing The Miz lose now. He's the IC champ and should get protection. I hated Nikki Bella losing all the time as well.


As for the show these days, the mid card is stronger (Miz, Sami, Cesaro, Owens), the tag team division has more credibility, Authority is gone and Reigns/Styles is a standout feud IMO. There are some things that can be enjoyed. In regards to Reigns being booed out the building, there does seem to be some adjustment on that front. 

I'm very happy that Reigns isn't booked like a punk. However, that does not translate into believing that everyone else should be booked as inferior. I'm in favor of dominant characters across the board and not just for one. 

I'm honestly not trying to be rude but I'm reading post after post (not necessarily just yours) about how much the WWE is bad. It seems easier to just stop watching until something sparks some interest. I don't think the WWE is perfect. Far from it, but there are some things I like and even love.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Becky With The Good Hair said:


> I have always made myself abundantly clear on this point. I do not prefer weak champions. When Rollins was eating pins every other RAW, you likened his reign to that of Ric Flair's who cheated all the time to win. I saw no comparison and believed that he should've been booked stronger. The WWE champion should not be losing clean on RAW, Smackdown and then getting a win on a PPV. It's a vicious cycle that eats away at their credibility. Champions should be protected.
> 
> 
> As for the show these days, the mid card is stronger (Miz, Sami, Cesaro, Owens), the tag team division has more credibility, Authority is gone and Reigns/Styles is a standout feud IMO. There are some things that can be enjoyed. In regards to Reigns being booed out the building, there does seem to be some adjustment on that front.
> ...


Rollins reign is more believable than Roman Reigns beating the shit out of 3 guys at one time, time and time and time again. Eating 3-4 finishers, kicking out of all of them, and then beating the guy with just one of his finishers.

That is beyond 'protection.' That is ridiculous. Reigns doesn't need that much protection. He hasn't eaten a clean pin in AGES. All this is doing is killing Styles, Gallows and Anderson's credibility. The heels should be getting heat on Reigns in the beginning part of the storyline. When the face is beating them up from the start, it kills the heat that SHOULD be there. It really has nothing to do with Rollins. This ridiculous protection where Reigns hasn't been pinned in at least a year AND beats the crap out of the heels every night isn't good writing. It makes zero sense, actually. And it happens all of the time. Everyone else has been booked inferior to Reigns, BY MILES. Imagine if the NWO or DX got the crap kicked out of them the first month of their debuts? It would've made no sense. And Reigns is still a face, so I don't see the adjustment made there.

Idk how the midcard is 'stronger.' It's the same exact midcard they've had for months and months now. Authority is gone, but Steph is back and was all over the show last night. Tag division is better, but it's better because it barely existed in the first place. But it is better, so I'll give you that. Everything else is the same. 

And your advice about people not watching. Well, people have taken up that advice. We've seen it all year now. People are tuning out.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

The mid card isn't strong, they have Wrestlers the internet likes, but as far as credibility goes, it's absolutely ZERO. Every single one of them have been 50/50'd for as long as they've been on the roster.


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Please don't pull that crap. I'm a female fan and rarely ever do I get smack for that. And I'm much more public about being female than you are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Look who's talking. Miss Hypocritical herself.

And you've gotten plenty of hate for being a huge Swagger mark, so what are you talking about? Having different opinions than you doesn't make me or anyone else less credible than the next guy/girl, and it's incredibly self righteous, "irrational", and "ridiculous" to think it does. 

So we disagree on some things. What is the big deal? Why do people go online to get into internet wars? Do people do that in real life? "I like chocolate." "I like vanilla." "Let's fight!" What the hell?


----------



## JoonSeenah (May 2, 2016)

I hate to say it guys but sometimes i think people just like to dog on the wwe.

Payback was a great show and Raw was good too. I do think theyre turning things around. Aj styles is main eventing for the title and looking great in that position against reigns even though he lost. The Bullet Club friction is great, even reigns is good in that storyline. Im really into it. 

We're hsving shows without guys like Kane, swagger, sheamus, cena, ortom, mark henry etc. We're finally getting some fresh faves. The roster mid card and below had been super stale imo for a while with those guys.

Now we have good new teams for New Day to face off with, like BC, enzo cass, vaudvillans. 

The IC title picture is very good at the moment. Its great to have cesaro back, owens is really getting ready for that next step i feel. Headed towards wwe title. Zayn is finally on Raw putting on great matches. The miz is doing great and always adds to his character. Plus i swear hes gotten really good recently. 

The womens division is being taken seriously. 

It wont be long before Rollins is back too which will be fantastic. Sure we had an average mania, but i really am enjoying the product a lot at the moment.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Iapetus said:


> Look who's talking. Miss Hypocritical herself.
> 
> And you've gotten plenty of hate for being a huge Swagger mark, so what are you talking about? Having different opinions than you doesn't make me or anyone else less credible than the next guy/girl, and it's incredibly self righteous, "irrational", and "ridiculous" to think it does.
> 
> So we disagree on some things. What is the big deal? Why do people go online to get into internet wars? Do people do that in real life? "I like chocolate." "I like vanilla." "Let's fight!" What the hell?


:enzo

What?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

@ShowStopper

I want Reigns to have credibility, but will agree that he does need to take a pin every and now. It can be in a protected setting. My issue is with champions losing almost every bout. You may as well be a jobber.The reverse is true for those who don't like Reigns and his "Superman" booking, but that's just my preference. I like champions who are booked to project strength. I don't need champs to win all the time but losing clean on RAW/Smackdown shouldn't be a common practice. AE and Ruthless Aggression had more than one strong character. 

As for Reigns' character, he may not be a full heel but there has been a darker shift in his character. I'll take it over him being a bland, generic babyface. With John Cena set to return, there's no point in two Superman's on the roster.

I do have respect for people who do stop watching. They hate the product and aren't going to support it with their views. After a while, it's not just the WWE taking a part in this cycle.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Becky With The Good Hair said:


> @ShowStopper
> 
> I want Reigns to have credibility, but will agree that he does need to take a pin every and now. It can be in a protected setting. My issue is with champions losing almost every bout. You may as well be a jobber.The reverse is true for those who don't like Reigns and his "Superman" booking, but that' just my preference. I like champions who are booked to project strength. I don't need champs to win all the time but losing clean on RAW/Smackdown shouldn't be a common practice.
> 
> ...


Wait, you 'want Reigns to have cerdibility." What do you mean? He does have credibility. Can you even name the last time he took a clean pin? He has it in bushels. His opponents DONT have the credibility. That is the problem. He is just beating down guys he beats down NUMEROUS times. I don't get what the obsession is with ONE guy having credibility when he is the ONLY one on the roster who has it. It's the other guys who need it and they won't get it if Reigns destroys them from day one like he has been booked to do with Gallows, Anderson, and AJ..


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Wait, you 'want Reigns to have cerdibility." What do you mean? He does have credibility. Can you even name the last time he took a clean pin? He has it in bushels. His opponents DONT have the credibility. That is the problem. He is just beating down guys he beats down NUMEROUS times. I don't get what the obsession is with ONE guy having credibility when he is the ONLY one on the roster who has it. It's the other guys who need it and they won't get it if Reigns destroys them from day one like he has been booked to do with Gallows, Anderson, and AJ..


I want Reigns to have credibility in the sense that he is taken seriously. He's afforded that by not losing all the time. All champions should be protected. Kalisto's US title reign is not taken seriously since he randomly loses and is booked on the preshow. That's what I mean by credibility.

I do agree that the other characters need to be built up and booked with strength. I've never argued otherwise.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Becky With The Good Hair said:


> I want Reigns to have credibility in the sense that he is taken seriously. He's afforded that by not losing all the time. All champions should be protected. Kalisto's US title reign is not taken seriously since he randomly loses and is booked on the preshow. That's what I mean by credibility.
> 
> I do agree that the other characters need to be built up and booked with strength. I've never argued otherwise.


It shouldn't be to the point where the champion has no vulnerability and no sympathy from the fans, though. Also, him not standing tall once in awhile won't kill his credibility in the least. The guy wins AND stands tall 98% of the time. If anything, it lacks sympathy from the fans and makes things extremely predictable and kills off the heels' heat.


----------



## Wildcat410 (Jul 5, 2009)

TheGeneticFreak said:


> The woman are treated the same as before the "diva's revolution" it's just a slogan to pat themselves on the back for like the "New Era"


It's been reduced to something to keep Ric Flair on tv. 

Which I guess should not surprise anyone given that it started as something to lure Ronda Rousey into a Wrestlemania match.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> It shouldn't be to the point where the champion has no vulnerability and no sympathy from the fans, though. Also, him not standing tall once in awhile won't kill his credibility in the least. The guy wins AND stands tall 98% of the time. If anything, it lacks sympathy from the fans and makes things extremely predictable and kills off the heels' heat.


I have no argument with that. There can be a middle ground between Superman booking and a champion repeatedly losing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BTW, did Sasha get hurt or something? This has been now 2 Raw's where she was MIA. What did I miss?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Wildcat410 said:


> It's been reduced to something to keep Ric Flair on tv.


Yep, sure seems that way :sadpanda


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Wildcat410 said:


> It's been reduced to something to keep Ric Flair on tv.
> 
> Which I guess should not surprise anyone given that it started as something to lure Ronda Rousey into a Wrestlemania match.


I like how Ric Flair is the star of the new Women's division, by the way. Tells you how all that was lip service to shut up women wrestling fans. Fact that Becky is doing nothing and Sasha hasn't even appeared since the RAW after Mania while Charlotte and Natalya compete for who has the WOAT Mic Skills.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seriously though, does anyone know what is up with Sasha? IIRC, she wasn't on Raw last week, either. Is she injured or just being held off for some reason? This is a legitimate post, not trolling, or anything of that nature.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> BTW, did Sasha get hurt or something? This has been now 2 Raw's where she was MIA. What did I miss?


Sasha isn't hurt. They just have nothing for her. I won't defend the WWE or give them the benefit of doubt on this. Ric is the star of the Women's Division while the majority of the women aren't even featured.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> BTW, did Sasha get hurt or something? This has been now 2 Raw's where she was MIA. *What did I miss?*


Wrestlemania.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Becky With The Good Hair said:


> Sasha isn't hurt. They just have nothing for her. I won't defend the WWE or give them the benefit of doubt on this. Ric is the star of the Women's Division while the majority of the women aren't even featured.


Thanks. I thought I read a few weeks ago that she got hurt. Not seriously, but hurt nonetheless, guess not. Yeah, I don't know how you can 'have nothing' for Sasha creatively just a month after WM. Very odd.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

@ShowStopper

They put Charlotte/Becky/Sasha on pause so they can go back to it for Summerslam. Becky and Sasha have been on Youtube though. And yeah, that sounds as ridiculous as it comes across. I feel silly for even posting that but I have to go on Youtube and hope that something has been uploaded featuring her. fpalm


----------



## Iapetus (Jun 5, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> It shouldn't be to the point where the champion has no vulnerability and no sympathy from the fans, though. Also, him not standing tall once in awhile won't kill his credibility in the least. The guy wins AND stands tall 98% of the time. If anything, it lacks sympathy from the fans and makes things extremely predictable and kills off the heels' heat.


This is besides the point and you're still right, but didn't Styles end last week's Raw standing tall? 

One of my biggest issues is how Reigns usually stands tall not only often, but in a lame way. Last night was totally different and was f**king awesome, but he normally ends it through the uber-superman and ever boring and predictable "one versus all" BS, spear, pin, turnbuckle pose, show's over. Then they wonder why he gets hated. I'm a fan and I have no interest in seeing that whatsoever. Rarely is their any edge or badassery in it. Just a boring pin or layout for WWE to emphasize how much better he is then his opponent.fpalm

And to add to that, his opponent almost always gets the cooler upperhand, and his response the next show is just spearing them. I was actually expecting him to do that last night in a feeble attempt of retaliation for getting PFed through the table, but was pleasantly surprised that he actually destroyed Styles and showed actual rage.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

I watched RAW today and I have to admit I liked everything except the mainevent. KO vs Cesaro was very nice!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

First Raw of the 'New Era', and Raw couldn't even break into the mid 3's.

:lol

0-1.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> First Raw of the 'New Era', and Raw couldn't even break into the mid 3's.
> 
> :lol
> 
> 0-1.


The attraction was a swing and a miss. Still liked Rusev getting out of his rut.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

They deliver that shitload of Wrestlemania, shitting on every fan, then they announce a NEW ERA and expect people to buy it for one solitary second? What kind of ADS retards do they think we are?


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Every few years, WWE talk about a "New Era" happening. But we really, we all know it's not true.

The show looks the same, the stage looks the same, the logos are the same, everything is the same. The reason you could identify the eras of the past was between the look and feel of the shows.

The Golden Era - We had the classic WWF block logo and a shit ton of colourful characters to boot.

The New Generation Era - This was more of a "transitional" change. It wasn't a drastic change but the logo and feel of the show changed.

The Attitude Era - Everything was different here. The show had a "trashy" feel to it, everything felt and looked edgier.

The Ruthless Aggression era - This was another "transitional" period but this era will be mostly remembered for the Draft Split.

The PG Era - This is the one we're still in. The HD stages, the squeaky clean production, etc etc.
------------

I'll give WWE credit if they actually go through with a new era. They already changed the logo, so there's that. But its time to change the look and feel of the show. NXT is working wonders at the minute. So why not change the "HD" stage to something more simplistic. Change he camera angles and commentators. Maybe change simple things like the ring aprons and ropes, to give it a newer feel. You get what I'm saying.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Roman should take out Festus. I don't understand how anyone thinks he should be legit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

A Festus for the rest of us?


----------



## Tomcat_1985 (Oct 15, 2010)

Why calling it the new "era"? It's the same old shit. Stinks the same.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

They finally got new monitors for the announce tables.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

It was a pretty good Raw but Coles "Raw, Smackdown and all our PPVs will remain PG" statement was definitely not something I wanted to hear.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Lesnar Turtle said:


> It was a pretty good Raw but Coles "Raw, Smackdown and all our PPVs will remain PG" statement was definitely not something I wanted to hear.


Who cares? PG-13 wouldn't help the show any.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Who cares? PG-13 wouldn't help the show any.


Probably not, but I still want something with a little edge to it. Coles comment seems to have pretty much shot down the possibility that they have any intention of going more mature with this "new era", which is a shame as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Lesnar Turtle said:


> Probably not, but I still want something with a little edge to it. Coles comment seems to have pretty much shot down the possibility that they have any intention of going more mature with this "new era", which is a shame as far as i'm concerned.


Edginess doesn't make a better product in of itself.


----------

